# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Fatos Kongoli

## shigjeta

*Kthimi ne Ferrin tim*

Teksa ulet ne nje nga tryezat e "Friends' Book House", Fatos Kongoli duket se gjen me ne fund paqen. Me nje caj kamomili perpara, me nje ze te qete gjithe xhentilese, zor se mund te perfytyrohet jashte ketij ambienti. Ne ndryshim nga zhurma e kafeneve ne rruge, qetesia e salles se mbushur me libra i jep ate paqen me te cilen tashme ka vite qe eshte mesuar. Nje bote qe e ka ndertuar qe nga ato vite kur u kushtohej leximeve dhe nuk pelqente ate letersi qe shkruante vete, deri tani, kur ka shkruar romanin e tij me te fundit "Lekura e qenit". Ka vetem pak jave qe libri ka perfunduar dhe bashke me te ka marre fund nje tjeter peng i Fatos Kongolit. Bashke me dhimbjen e liruar sa here qe mbaron nje liber, romani me i fundit ka nxjerre nje dhimbje me te madhe. Me "Lekuren e qenit", Fatos Kongoli ka vendosur te mbylle ate cikel librash qe ai vete e quan "burgjet e kujteses". Eshte libri i fundit ku ai i ka kthyer personazhet e veta edhe njehere ne ato kohe te para '90-es, ne ato vite te endrrave te parealizuara, ne ato vite dhimbjesh dhe shpresash, ne ato vite kur nuk ndihej i lire te merrej me letersi. Me "Lekuren e qenit", Kongoli e ndjen sikur i ka kthyer edhe borxhin me te fundit viteve te rinise dhe me ne fund eshte i lire te ktheje nje tjeter faqe ne krijimtarine e tij. Tashme qe kujtesa i eshte cliruar nga ato pengje dhe ato dhimbje, ka vendosur te shkruaje nje tjeter letersi.

Per te shkuar deri tek "Lekura e qenit", ne ate ate qe vete e quan si librin e tij me te mire, Kongoli do te duhej te kalonte neper nje rruge te gjate. Do t'i duhej ta kalonte njehere ate "ferr" qe me pas te mund ta perjetonte ne librat e tij, do t'i duhej te bente pikerisht jeten qe ka bere, te gjitha zgjedhjet, qe ndonese edhe pa deshiren e tij e ndihmuan te gjendej aty ku eshte, te mbyste dilemat nese letersia qe bente kishte apo jo vlere, dhe me ne fund te fitonte lirine per te shkruar, ate liri pa te cilen Fatos Kongoli nuk e koncepton dot te qenit shkrimtar. Ishte pikerisht mungesa e lirise se asaj kohe qe e detyroi babane e tij, kompozitor dhe violinist i njohur, ta detyronte shkrimtarin e ardhshem qe nuk kishte ndonje talent te vecante per matematike, t'i futej pikerisht asaj dege. Fatos Kongoli, pa ndonje entuziazem apo qejfmbetje te madhe, do t'i bindej sugjerimit te babait dhe vetem vite me pas i ati do t'i shpjegonte se vetem nje artist si ai mund te gjykonte ne kete menyre: "arti eshte nje profesion i mallkuar per kete kohe". Dhe Kongoli do ta kuptonte se ne kete menyre po mbrohej, po largohej nga ajo bote e shpirtit per t'u futur ne boten e llogjikes matematike, aty ku ideologjia nuk mund te te ngaterroje kurre. Por ndersa matematika mund te mesohej kollaj, duke ndjekur ne menyre skrupuloze leksionet fillimisht ne Pekin, e me pas ne Universitetin e Tiranes, letersia nuk mund te shqitej po aq lehte. Kur mendonte se pasioni ishte vene perfund, atehere ai ngrinte krye ne formen e ca tregimeve te vogla qe tashme duke punuar si mesues i shkolles fillore ne nje fshat malor hera heres guxonte t'i niste drejt Tiranes per t'i botuar. Ato tregime te vogla te botuara ne gazeten "Drita" do ta rikthenin perseri ne Tirane. Me pak vite pune si mesues, Kongoli do te rikthehej per te ndjekur nje tjeter deshire, te behej gazetar.

Gazetaria nuk iu be kurre profesioni i jetes, ishte stacioni ku ai kthehej here pas here, nje here si gazetar ne "Drita", nje here ne revisten e RTVSH-se, "Shqiperia sot" dhe vite me pas serish ne "Drita" dhe ne "RD". Teksa po fillonte pune si redaktor i letersise per femije ne shtepine botuese "Naim Frasheri", nuk e dinte qe ne kohen e gjate qe do te qendronte aty, do te fillonte te mendonte ndryshe. Ne ate kohe kishte botuar te parin liber me tregime, "Shqetesime te ngjashme" dhe nuk e dinte se shtepia botuese pak e nga pak do t'ja hiqte guximin per te shkruar. Me sakte biblioteka e saj. "Ishte nje biblioteke e mahnitshme qe me dha mundesine te njoh ne frengjisht gjithe klasiket, letersine moderne dhe ate bashkekohore", kujton Kongoli. Ishte pikerisht ajo koha kur e kuptoi se "ajo qe shkruaja une nuk ishte nje letersi, por nje surrugato". Nje letersi e vertete, nje letersi si ajo qe kalonte neper duar, Kongoli e kuptoi se nuk mund te shkruhej. Megjithate ishte vone per t'u kthyer pas. Ato vite tani i kujton si vite te leximeve dhe te disa tregimeve te shkurtra qe u permblodhen ne nje botim te thejshte te quajtur "Tregime" dhe ne filim te viteve '80 nje tjeter permbledhje me tregime e novela, "Te fejuarit". Vetem ne vitet '87-'88 shkroi te parin roman, "Karuselin", nje liber krejt i lire qe do te magjepste te rinjte e kohes me ate thjeshtesine e tij, me ate menyre ndryshe te te berit letersi. "Tek ky roman gjenden te gjitha elementet e asaj qe shkruajta me vone", tregon shkrimtari. Kur ishte ulur para fleteve te bardha per te hedhur ne leter "Karuselin", Kongoli nuk kishte ndryshuar aspak mendimin e tij per te shkruarin. Ajo qe kishte filluar te ndryshonte ishte koha. Me intuiten e shkrimtarit, ai kishte filluar ta parandiente se po vinte nje tjeter periudhe, koha e nje letersie tjeter, koha e tij e shkrimeve. Me ndjesine e nje shkrimtari te lire, mbi te cilin nuk vepron asnje censure apo autocensure, Fatos Kongoli filloi te shkruante romanin "I humburi". E shkroi me nje fryme, sikur mezi kishte pritur ta bente nje gje te tille qe te clirohej. Brenda gjashte muajve, kishte shkruar per here te pare gjithe ate qe kishte ndryre brenda vetes gjate gjithe jetes, duke filluar me ato pershtypje te fresketa qe i kishin lene anijet e mbushura dingas me njerez qe kerkonin te iknin nga Shqiperia e per t'u rikthyer edhe njehere aty ku Kongoli nuk mund te mos kthehej, tek endrrat e paprekura te rinise, qe silleshin sa tek jeta e shkujdesur, tek enderrimi per te kaluar tek muret pertej Bllokut komunist e tek bjerrja e deshirave. Me, apo pa deshiren e tij, Kongoli do te rikthehej perseri ne kete kohe, jo per te perseritur vetveten. Thjesht per te nxjerre pengjet e shkrimtarit. Do te kthehej ne kete kohe edhe personazhi i "Kufomes", edhe ai i romanit "Dragoi i Fildishte", edhe tek "Endrra e Demokleut" dhe tani ne fund te "Lekura e qenit". Per Fatos Kongolin eshte nje kthim i natyrshem, sic eshte tek cdo shkrimtar kthimi ne vitet e rinise, tek kujtimet e asaj kohe. Ndoshta personazhet e tij do te ktheheshin pas edhe nese Kongoli do te kishte jetuar ne nje tjeter kohe, ne nje tjeter vend, do te kishte pasur nje tjeter rini. Por shkrimtari nuk pelqen te flase me "sikur". Personazhet e tij jane kthyer ne ate kohe rinie dhe kane nxjerre ate dhimbje te jetuar, ate dhimbje pa te cilen shkrimtari nuk e kupton dot letersine. Tani e ndjen se me ne fund i ka cndryre te gjitha kujtimet e asaj kohe, i ka zbrazur "burgjet e kujteses" dhe tani eshte i lire per te shkruar ne nje tjeter hapesire. Ne nje tjeter kohe por me te njejtin stil.

Dhe do te ishte pikerisht ky stil qe do te magjepste edhe lexuesin e huaj, do te merrte kritikat e revistave dhe gazetave me prestigjioze qe pershendesnin ardhjes e "K-se tjeter nga Shqiperia" ne boten e librave. Sidomos Franca qe kishte njohur letersine e Kadarese do te cuditej me bashkekombasin e tij, qe pelqehej po aq shume, por qe ishte kaq i ndryshem. "Ndersa Ismail Kadare ka ndertuar nje Shqiperi madheshtore permes legjendave dhe metaforave ne histori, Fatos Kongoli shenon epope te vogla ne shkallen e jetes se perditshme", shkruante "Le Monde" ne qershor te vitit 1998, me rastin e perkthimit te librit te tij te dyte ne France, "Kufoma". Te njejtin krahasim kishte bere edhe "Liberation", nje muaj me pare, "Fatos Kongoli eshte afirmuar me kete roman te ri halucinativ si nje tjeter shkrimtar i madh shqiptar, krah Ismail Kadarese, por ne nje lloj krejt te ndryshem, ku tragjikja i le vendin venies ne loje". Kurse "L'Express" kishte theksuar se "Libri i ri i Fatos Kongolit tregon se letersia e re shqiptare ka perftuar nga tragjedite greke: por perendite antike ketu jane zevendesuar me demonet e diktatures".

"Kufoma", i botuar ne frengjisht me titullin "Hija e tjetrit", botohej pasi Kongoli ishte bere i njohur me romanin "I humburi", te parin roman qe ai e kishte shkruar si shkrimtar i lire dhe qe Franca e kishte pritur si nje "roman te zi, poetik lirik dhe te te tharte si nje limon". I perkthyer nga Christine Montecot dhe Edmond Tupja, libri qarkulloi per tre vjet neper shtepite botuese dhe vetem pasi ishte botuar ne Itali, u botua ne France nga "Rivages". Menjehere pas botimit, Kongolit i erdhen pergjigjet pozitive edhe nga kater botues te tjere, por tashme ai kishte nenshkruar nje kontrate me "Rivages" dhe keshtu erdhen njeri pas tjetrit ne France "Kufoma", "Dragoi i Fildishte" dhe "Endrra e Demokleut". Nderkaq "I humburi" vazhdoi te bente te njohur Kongolin edhe ne shtete te tjera, ne Greqi, ne Zvicer dhe vetem nje vit me pare edhe ne Gjermani. Ndonese Fatos Kongoli nuk e quan kete roman si librin e tij me te mire, e quan gjithsesi librin me me fat, qe sic i hapi dyert e Frances do t'i hape dhe dyert e tjera. Nderkohe "Rivages" qe ne shator do te filloje botimin e librit me te ri, "Lekura e qenit", pengun e fundit te rinise se Kongolit me te cilin shkrimtari ka mbyllur pergjithmone llogarite me te shkuaren.


Beteja me fleten e bardhe

Kur vjen puna per t'u ulur e per te shkruar, Fatos Kongoli eshte me te vjetren. Mjetet moderne si makinat apo kompjuterat, nuk kane kaluar ende nga studioja e tij. Shkruan krejt sic shkruante tridhjetegjashte vjet me pare kur ishte ende mesues: me nje leter te bardhe perpara dhe me laps me gome. Shpesh edhe nen driten e qiririt.

Por per te shkuar deri tek fleta e bardhe, tek ajo beteja perfundimtare qe Kongolit i duket nje perballje rraskapitese, romani i ri duhet te vecohet fillimsht nga gjithe ajo pjesa tjeter e kujtimeve, e perjetimeve qe jane ndryre ne trurin e shkrimtarit. Kongoli nuk eshte natyre e skicave paraprake, edhe ne rastet kur para se te jete ulur te shkruaje ka bere nje te tille, e ka tradhetuar patjeter me pas. Libri i perfunduar ka pasur nje rrjedhe krejt tjeter nga ajo e skices. Nuk mban as shenime, as ditar. Cdo gje ruhet ne kujtese. Nese nuk e sheh librin brenda vetes, atehere ai nuk ulet te shkruaje, "mendoj se libri ka filluar te linde kur filloj te shoh personazhet", tregon Kongoli. Pastaj kur gjendet perpara asaj fletes se bardhe, jo gjithmone shkruan ate qe ka menduar ne fillim. "Prandaj procesi krijues eshte i paperseritshem, thote ai. Nuk ka asgje te percaktuar, sepse letersia nuk eshte zanat, sado qe edhe ajo ka mjeshterine e vet", thote ai.

Sa here qe duhet te ulet perpara fletes se bardhe per te shkruar nje liber te ri, Fatos Kongolit i duhet fillimisht t' harroje te gjitha. Te nxjerre nga mendja gjithcka qe ka lexuar, gjithe autoret e tjere, "mundesisht te mbetem bosh fare per t'u mbushur me nje fryme te re, me nje lende te re". Ky eshte kushti i pare. Ndonese tashme eshte autor i nje sere romanesh qe kane njohur sukses jo vetem ne Shqiperi, sa here qe ulet te shkruaje Kongoli e ndjen veten fare fillestar. "Me duket dicka shume e veshtire, nje beteje e perditshme me fleten e bardhe". Ka momente qe e ndjen veten shume keq, ca momente kur i duket se i eshte futur nje rruge pa krye, aq sa ka pasur caste kur ka menduar: pse e denoj veten ne kete fare feje. Kur te gjitha keto momente largohen, libri merr formen perfundimtare dhe i dorezohet te parit lexues, perkthyesit te tij Edmond Tupja, Kongoli kalon dhe fazen e fundit dyshuese. Bashke me komentet e lexuesit te tij te pare vjen dhe lehtesimi i shkrimtarit. Tani eshte gati ta harroje perseri ate qe ka shkruar, per t'u gjendur serish perpara nje tjeter flete te bardhe.

Nga Iva Tico (Klan - 16/08/2003)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Nga *"Lekura e Qenit":*

"...Nje dite ajo u shfaq ne kuadratin e deres gati e tera ne ngjyre vishnje, qe nga floket, xhaketa prej lekure, cizmet e gjata me taka te larta ngjitur pas kembeve, deri tek aroma e trupit te saj, nje arome vishnjeje, sic m'u duk.. Une kisha mbetur te dera e dhomes i hutuar. Ky hutim, kur ndoshta per here te pare ndodhesha vetem per vetem me ate dreq vajze, me zbuloi bishen agresive brenda meje. Bisha nuk kishte ngordhur sic kujtoja. Bisha qe gjalle. Syte e saj shihnin format e trupit te Lorit, e perpinin...

I shperqendruar dola ne korridor, nga korridori jashte.. si te doja te rrija sa me larg saj per te qetesuar bishen brenda meje. Pastaj edhe ajo doli.. Me aromen vishnje te kurmit. Me buzet vishnje qe puthen faqen time para se te largohej neper shkalle. Duke me lene me ndjesine trullosese te gjinjve te saj, qe ishin mbeshtetur lehte mbi gjoksin tim. Pa dyshimin me te larget se brenda meje kishte zgjuar nje bishe. Pa e marre me mend se qe nga ajo dite do te vinte rregullisht te me trazonte ne endrrat e mia erotike..."

----------


## ChuChu

Fatos Kongoli - Pse romani im u quajt më i miri

Nga Mirela Struga @ Spektri

Takimin e parë me artin e shkrimtarit "pa emër" e mbaj mend mirë edhe pse kanë kaluar vite. Ishte libri i parë në përpjekjet e mia të leximit "serioz". Më vonë do të mësoja se "Ne te tre", libri që kishte mundur të më vinte në mendime edhe ditë të tjera më pas, mbante emrin e Kongolit, i cili shënonte edhe fillimet e tij drejt letërsisë. Atëherë, me naivitetin e kapjes së ngjarjeve nuk i pata kushtuar shumë rëndësi mbajtjes mend të emrit të autorit. Vetëm më vonë nën dëshirën e marrë për të shijuar një tjetër roman si atë, u interesova të mësoj për autorësinë e këtij libri. Tani mbas kaq vitesh, kur "Ne të tre" është pasuar me rradhë të tjerë tituj librash nga ky autor, pata emocionin e veçantë të të shkruarit për të. Një bisedë që nis çlirët, duke marrë formën dhe stilin e një rrëfimi interesant, siç ndodh natyrshëm me mënyrën e të shprehurit të një shkrimtari. Një bisedë që nis me të tashmen, atë të një ngjarjeje jo pak të rëndësishme. Çmimi "Balkanika" 2002 ka zbritur këtë vit në Shqipëri pikërisht me emrin e Kongolit, autorit të librit "Ne të tre" të cilin e pasojnë më pas vepra të tjera deri tek "Ëndrra e Demokleut" që e bën fitues të këtij çmimi, pas shumë çmimesh të tjera. Ka marrë pjesë dhe herë të tjera në këtë edicion të rëndësishëm letrar. Në vitin 1997 me romanin "Kufoma", nga ku arrriti deri në finale dhe në 2001, me "Dragoi i fildishtë". Ky vit vjen për të me përmasa të tjera duke e bërë atë fitues ndër të gjithë pjesëmarrësit e tjerë ballkanikë me romanin "Endrra e Domokleut". Ky eveniment nuk sjell thjesht vetëm efektin e një vepre fituese. Ai është po kaq i rëndësishëm sidomos për njohjen e shkrimtarëve dhe letërsisë bashkëkohore në vendet ballkanike. Një çmim që jepet sipas kritereve të caktuara të fondacionit dhe vepra fituese botohet në të gjitha gjuhët e vendeve ballkanike. Manifestohet çdo vit në një nga qytetet e vendeve ballkanike. Këtë herë u organizua në Sofie, me pjesëmarrjen e një jurie ndërkombëtare me përfaqësues ndërballkanikë. Një ceremoni madhështore do të ishte padyshim një stimul më shumë qoftë për organizatorët apo për të gjithë pjesëmarrësit, të nderuar gjithashtu edhe nga Presidenti i Republikës Bullgare. Prani mediash, gazetarësh, shkrimtarësh..., kanë përcjellë një tjetër vizion për Shqipërinë e vogël që prezantohej tashmë me një shkrimtar të madh. Ja pse u ndalëm pikërisht në këtë eveniment për të sjellë diçka më në detaje rreth shkrimtarit që solli një çmim ballkanik në vendin e tij, ku letërsia është ende në kërkim të pozicionimit të saj.



- Sa realitet ka brenda ngjarjeve të përshkruara në veprën tuaj?
- Ka shumë realitet. Unë si shkrimtar nuk mund të bëj pa realitetin. Çdo gjë që lexohet në librat e mi është shumë e vërtetë në pikpamjet e këtij realiteti. Dhe pikërisht në këtë pikpamje mund të mendohet se aty s'ka asgjë të vërtetë.
- Sa shumë ndjeheni vetja juaj tek përshkruani personazhet tuaja?
- Unë jam në të gjithë personazhet e mi në thelb. Shpesh njerëzit mendojnë se janë romane autobiografike. Unë nuk e mohoj se në librat e mi ka shumë elemente autobiografike, të përjetimeve të mia, përvojës sime. Por vetë letërsia ngrihet mbi çdo realitet dhe mbi çdo përvojë vetjake.
- Ndjehet një humor i hollë gjatë leximit të veprës suaj... Intuitë?
- Humori vjen nga natyra e personazheve të mi që janë në përgjithësi nga personazhet më të zakonshëm të jetës të cilët janë jo vetëm vëzhgues të hollë të realitetit, por shpesh e shohin këtë realitet dhe vetveten me një humor të hidhur. Këto janë personazhe që tallen shpesh në jetën e vet. Këtu humori lind vetë.
- Ka ndonjë sekret për të zbuluar nga mënyra e punës suaj?
- Nuk kam ndonjë të fshehtë në mënyrën time të të shkruarit. Unë letërsinë e shoh si një bisedë. Jam i prirur të futem në atë që quhet Universi i të zakonshmes. Shoh anët e rëndomta. Ndoshta kjo e bën më të prekshme. Pikërisht në këto mjedise zhvillohen romanet e mi.
- Dhe si përpiqeni ta ruani këtë bisedë për të patur një 'dëgjues' të vëmendshëm?
- Përpiqem që sa herë filloj të bëj një bisedë të re, të krijoj gjendje që me anë të saj t'i them lexuesit diçka që s'ia kam thënë më parë, në mënyrë që biseda të ketë interes. Nëse unë bashkëbiseduesit tim do filloj t'i përsëris gjëra që ia kam thënë më përpara, ai me siguri do mërzitet, nuk do më dëgjojë më dhe s'do ketë më dëshirë të takohet me mua. Mendoj se pak a shumë kështu ndodh dhe me letërsinë. Është parim i një bisede që ngjall interes. Ajo që mbetet është... puna.
- Erotizmi zë një vend të konsiderueshëm në veprën tuaj. Si arrini t'i shpëtoni banalitetit? 
- Erotizmi në gjithë librat e mi është i pranishëm, sepse është pjesë e jetës. Por nuk është qëllim në vetvetes sepse po të jetë e tillë sjell një zhvendosje të objektit që ke. Është pjesë e jetës së personazheve dhe i shërben pikërisht vendosjes së këtyre personazheve. Librat e mi sigurisht nuk janë libra erotikë, por kjo ndienjë është pjesë përbërëse...Dhe sigurisht ky është një aspekt shumë i hollë që nuk mund të pranojë në vetvete kurrfarë teprimi pasi kërkon shumë finesë.
- Si organizohet linja e të shkruarit brenda veprës suaj?
- Në librat e mi ka një gërshetim apo thyerje të kohëve. Pëlqej të luaj shumë me elementin kohë dhe hapësirë. Por sigurisht të gjitha këto duhet t'u nënshtrohen logjikës së brendshme të librit dhe organizohen në një strukturë shumë të rreptë. Përndryshe libri shkërmoqet dhe bëhet i pakapshëm, i paqëndrueshem siç është e tillë vetë koha.
- A i lexoni librat e më të rinjve?
- Lexoj shpesh libra autorësh të rinj dhe të them të drejtën kam kureshtje dhe kënaqësi kur i lexoj. T'i lexosh dhe të njihesh me autorë të rinj është një përvojë shumë e çmuar.
- Jeni fitues i disa çmimeve. Sa rëndësi kanë ato për ju?
- Marrja e një çmimi është një kënaqësi sepse në një moment verifikimi kompensimi, është dhe një shtysë, një nxitje. Ka raste që dhe materialisht ndjehemi të shpërblyer...
- Sa i pasur ndjeheni nga profesioni juaj i shkrimtarit?
- Të shkruarit të jep shumë pak kënaqësi. Të shkruarit është një punë e vështirë dhe e mundimshme. Kush mendon se mund të bëhet i pasur me të shkruarit, është më mirë të mos i futet fare kësaj pune sepse do zhgënjehet shumë shpejt.
- Ju a jeni ndjerë shpesh kështu?
- Është një zgjedhje që e kam bërë vetë dhe nuk mund të ankohem...


Box
Ai është bashkëshort dhe baba i dy fëmijëve. Njëkohësisht 'fëmijë' që çmon nënën e tij dhe që përpiqet të shijojë deri në fund praninë e saj të pazëvendësueshme. Mungesa e vajzës 30 vjeçare dhe djalit 20 vjeçar, të cilët kanë emigruar në Amerikë, duket se ka krijuar një gjendje të re në jetën e shkrimtarit. Kjo mund të ndeshet shpesh edhe në mënyrën e tij të të rrëfyerit duke harmonizuar fabulën me një stil perfekt të transmetimit të ngjarjes që mund të ndodhë të ndjehet shumë thellë...atje , brenda qënies, unit të padukshëm të njeriut. Të gjitha këto lëvizin mistershëm dhe sillen në mënyrë indirekte nga intuita e hollë dhe e shkëlqyer e shkrimtarit i cili pas një vargu të njëpasnjëshëm librash të botuar mendon se do t'i duhet pak kohë për veten, për të biseduar me të, në gjetje të ngarjeve dhe personazheve të rinj. 


Fatos Kongoli
Lindur më 12 janar 1944, Elbasan.
1961-1964, studime të larta për matematikë në Universitetin e Pekinit, Kinë.
1964-1967, vazhdim i studimeve për matematikë dhe diplomim në Universitetin e Tiranës.
1968-1969, mësues matematike në Elbasan.
1970-1974, redaktor në të pëerjavshmen letrare "drita", Tiranë.
1977-1992, redaktor në Shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri", Tiranë.
1992- 1998, redaktor në disa organe të ndryshme shtypi.
1998 e këtej merret vetëm me krijimtari letrare dhe përkthime nga gjuha frënge.

Çmime kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare letrare
Tre herë fitues i çmimit kombëtar letrar për librin më të mirë të vitit në prozë dhënë nga Ministria e Kulturës, me romanet: "Kufoma" 1995; "Dragoi I fildishtë" 2000; "Endrra e Domokleut"2002
Fitues i çmimit Velia me romanin "Dragoi i Fildishtë" 2000
Fitues i çmimit "Balkanika" me romanin " Endrra e Domokleut" 


Kanë thënë për të 
Romacieri ecën fare pranë reales, larg legjendave heroike. Zëri i tij është para së gjithash i prekshëm, njerëzor, çnjerëzor, shkrihet në mjedisin e një fati të rëndomtë.
Le Monde (6 qershor 1997)

Asnjëherë në letërsinë e vendeve ballkanike nuk ishte përdorur një ton i tillë, ton ku realizmi, lirizmi, përzihen me thekse të zhgënjyera beketiane. 
Le Figaro (24 qershor, 1997)

Fatos Kongoli afirmohet me këtë roman të ri haluçinant (Kufoma), si shkrimtari tjetër i madh shqiptar përbri ismail Kadaresë, por i një zhanri krejt të ndryshëm, ku tragjikja ia le vendin vënies në lojë.
Liberation (14 maj, 1998)


"i humburi", një libër i errët, poetik, lirik dhe i zhgënjyer, një lloj takimi në terrenin e thyer midis Dostojevskit dhe Bekeit.
Lire ( verë, 1999)


Kongoli pikturon ferrin e një mjedisi që i ngjan kampit të përqëndrimit në shfaqjet e përditshme më të zakonshme, si një Kafka hiperrealist.
Le Tomps (25 prill, 2000)

Nëse do të përpiqeshim ta lidhnim Fatos Kongolin me një tip qielli, ky i fundit do të duhej me siguri të mbulohej nga re të ulëta e të hirta që formojnë një fashë shtypëse të palëvizshme. Në këtë rast imazhi bodëlerian i kapakut përshtatet në mënyrë të përkryer.
Le Matricule des Anges (qershor - gusht 2000)

----------


## Diabolis

Nga Shekulli:

Fatos Kongoli - Njeriu që kur lind është i dënuar me vdekje

Elsa Demo:

Të shkruarit është gjëja më demokratike. Letërsia është gjëja më mashtruese, të bën të mos njohësh veten. Atëherë përse shkruan Fatos Kongoli? Cerebral, jo euforik, jo se e ka të kursyer të qeshurën, megjithëse në një ese të vetën shkruan se është nga ata njerëz që qesh edhe kur i vjen për të qarë. Kur fillova të kuptoj çështë letërsia ishte vonë të kthehesha mbrapsht,- thotë Fatos Kongoli, i cili në këtë 10- vjeçar është shkrimtari më besnik i lexuesit shqiptar. Letërsia e tij në mënyrë llogjike është bërë e pranishme në gjuhët e botës, dhe vazhdon të bëhet në gjuhë të tjera, fjala vjen si sllovakishtja. Romani i tij i fundit Lëkura e qenit u botua këtë muaj në Sllovaki. Fatos Kongoli u vlerësua me Çmimin më të madh të letërsisë shqipe Penda e Artë, çmim që jepet për karrierën e një shkrimtari. Para këtij ai është tre herë fitues i Pendës së Argjendtë, me tre romane të ciklit Burgjet e kujtesës
Letërsia nuk është për Kongolin garë njëqind metërshi, kush do të presë shiritin i pari. Eshtë një maratonë e tërë. Dikush mund të hyjë në panteonin e saj menjëherë siç ndodhi me Viktor Hygonë, por mund të hyjë edhe pas 200 vjetësh siç ndodhi me Aleksandër Dymanë, pavarësisht se për kaq kohë mbetet një nga autorët më të lexuar. Me pak fjalë format e racizmit ekzistojnë në letërsi. Nuk ka dyshim që ekzistojnë edhe në letërsinë shqipe. 
Ashtu si personazhet e tij që hidhen në jetë nga një lloj providence, (Kongoli pohon se providenca është i vetmi element mistik në librat e tij), ai mendon se edhe atë vetë e hodhi drejt letërsisë një lloj providence. Kjo mund të pranohet, por në fakt nuk përputhet me përpjekjet kokëforta që shkrimtari shfaq nga njëri roman në tjetrin, për një letërsi që identifikohet qartë si e Fatos Kongolit. Stili i thukët, personazhe të pafe, që duket sikur vërtiten si në atë rreth njerëzish tek Burgu i Van Gogh-ut. Letërsia, sipas Kongolit, nuk ka si të jetë euforike kur jeta nuk të ofron asgjë të tillë. Ajo ka dekorin mashtrues, por plani i dytë, pak a shumë ai plan i dytë i aktorit sipas Brehtit, çndodh pas tij, ky është sipas Kongolit për tu diskutuar, për tu marrë në shqyrtim, e që ia vlen të shkruhet. Pas marrjes së Çmimit Penda e Artë shkrimtari tregon për jetën e tij nga fëmijëria, për fundin e rinisë së lumtur në vitet 70, pengesat e të atit kundër letërsisë së tij, për kohën kur bëri letërsi të cilën e quan pa pikë modestie surrogato dhe tek e fundit çdo të thotë të bësh letërsi në një vend të vogël nën një trysni dhe ankth ndoshta jotipik për vendet e mëdha e me një traditë të shkruari shekullore, por nën trysninë dhe ankthin natyror të çdo njeriu të gjallë mbi dhe. 


Le ta fillojmë me atë pjesën joletrare të shkrimtarit, që ka ndikim jo të zakontë në krijimtari, me fëmijërinë. Keni lindur në Elbasan, si ka qenë fëmijëria juaj atje?
Fillimisht mund të them se unë nuk e di datëlindjen time të saktë. Zyrtarisht është 12 janar 1944. Në familje tradicionalisht vazhdojmë të festojmë si datëlindje datën 7 dhjetor 1943 dhe më shpjegojnë se jam regjistruar një muaj me vonesë, për arsye se ishte operacioni i dimrit dhe im atë ishte partizan. Kishin frikë të më regjistronin se mos pësoja ndonjë gjë. Por nëna më thotë se edhe data 7 dhjetor mund të mos jetë e saktë. Kështu që unë nuk jam i sigurtë për datëlindjen time.
Në Elbasan kam jetuar deri në moshën 3 vjeç, kohë kur im atë pedagog në Normalen e Elbasanit, u transferua në Tiranë. Që atëherë prej 58 vjetësh banoj në Tiranë. Në Elbasan kthehesha shpesh, sepse aty kisha gjithë të afërmit, moshatarë me mua. Ndihem shumë elbasanlli, pavarësisht se kam jetuar gjithë jetën në Tiranë. Nga fëmijëria e hershme mbaj mend shtëpinë ku kam lindur, sado e çuditshme të duket unë e mbaj mend. Ka qenë shtëpia ku banonte im atë, më pas banonte gruaja e një xhaxhai i cili u internua. Kjo grua tregonte shumë bukur përralla dhe ka ndikuar shumë tek fantazia ime. Mbaj mend shëtitjet në bedenat e kalasë, kur shkoja muajve të verës. Shkonim për të gjetur vezë zogjsh, vezë laraskash. Mbaj mend larjet në lumin shkumbin, mbaj mend gjyshen, gjyshen nga nëna, njeriu që kam dashur më shumë. Ajo ka jetuar gjatë.
Fëmijëria ime ka qenë një vend që quhej Tre urat, në Elbasan. Aty bashkoheshin disa vija uji që përshkonin qytetin, lagjet e vjetra gati mesjetare, aty fusnim këmbët në ujë. Fëmijëria ime ka qenë pazari i vjetër te rrapi i Bezistanit ku dilnim në ditët e pazarit. Këto janë kujtimet e mia.

Elbasani ka festuar gjithmonë një festë pagane, ditën e verës. Për kohën që flasim, nuk do të vononte që Shqipëria të bëhej laike. A kryhej në familjen tuaj ndonjë ritual besimi?
Ah, feja. Mund të them se të dy prindërit e mi vijnë nga familje myslimane. Familja nga nëna ishin myslimanë bektashi. Por edhe nga familja e nënës, edhe nga ajo e tim eti, nuk kam pasur ndonjë traditë fetare dhe kanë qenë pothuaj laik. Xhaxhallarët e mi ishin intelektualë dhe nuk kishte pse të ishin fetarë. Ishin njerëz që kishin studiuar në shkolla në perëndim ose universitetet në Turqi dhe kishin formim laik dhe demokratik, si mund të thuash. Unë nuk kam asnjë edukatë fetare, aq më pak im atë. Ai ishte komunist dhe nuk kishte si të kishte besim fetar. Megjithatë për shumë vite me radhë unë mbaj mend që edhe në shtëpinë tonë, kur vinte festa e Bajramit ne e festonim, si të gjithë. Ne fëmijët përfitonim nga kjo festë, pasi na bënin dhurata, na gostisnin me ëmbëlsira, na bënin rroba të reja, na përkëdhelnin. Ka qenë dita më e këndshme për ne fëmijët, kur nuk hanim dajak, as qortoheshim. Por më vonë, bashkëshortja ime ishte ortodokse, tek ne festoheshin edhe pashkët. Kjo vazhdon edhe sot për inerci. Unë nuk mund të them se kam një traditë të besimit fetar të vjetër apo të re në familjen time.

Personazhet tuaj duken njerëz të zhveshur nga parimet e moralit, që provojnë dilema të forta edhe ndaj besimit. Romanin tuaj të fundit Lëkura e qenit, mund ta quash ndryshe roman për një njeri të pafe. Mendoni se ka ndikuar ky formim juaji laik edhe në letërsinë tuaj? 
Unë mendoj se kjo është vendimtare dhe në ato që shkruaj kjo pasqyrohet. Po ti marrësh të gjithë librat e mi të shkruar pas viteve 90 e këtej, ky problem del vazhdimisht. Eshtë një temë që më tërheq që nuk mund të rri pa e shfaqur, këtë fakt që unë nuk kam kurrfarë edukate fetare, po kjo sdo të thotë që unë jam kundër feve. Unë kam një respekt për të gjitha fetë, dhe personazhet e mi, nuk shfaqin përbuzje ndaj feve, përkundrazi. Ata shfaqin këtë botëkuptim timin që unë do ta quaja prapë botëkuptim laik dhe që nuk bie në kundërshtim me faktin që ekzistojnë besimet, të cilat janë një gjë e çmuar për njerëzit. Dhe fakti që unë nuk jam besimtar ose praktikant, nuk ka të bëjë fare me ketë. Në librat e mi, unë merrem me lëkundjet si të thuash fetare, besimtare të personazheve të mi, ku dalin që nga Buda, Krishti, Muhameti, dhe pak a shumë ballafaqohen me personazhet, si në rastin e Lëkura e qenit. Më ka dalë vetvetiu se ky personazh beson në një providencë. Ky është i vetmi element mistik në librat e mi. Në pikëpamje të tjera janë libra, nuk do të thoja të pafe, do të thoja se deri këtu shkon kontakti i tyre me botën e besimit.

Çmund të thoni për rininë e hershme e të vonë, kohë kur keni jetuar në një vend totalitar, në një shoqëri të sunduar nga demagogjia?
Puna nuk është dhe kaq e thjeshtë, sepse në fëmijëri dhe në rininë e hershme unë nuk kisha dyshime dhe nuk mendoja për këto probleme të lirisë dhe të drejtave të njeriut. Im atë siç thashë, ka qenë ish-partizan komunist dhe atë edukatë më jepte. Ai ishte një intelektual, por me bindje të formuara komuniste të cilat kërkonte të na i jepte edhe neve fëmijëve të tij. Shkolla, gjithë programi shkollor i ndërtuar në atë kohë, mbante këtë vulë, të ideologjisë së kohës dhe të them të drejtën, unë nuk kam qenë aq gjeni largpamës sa të kuptoja shtypjen shoqërore të kohës, sepse edukata ime ishte e tillë. Kështu që dyshimet filluan të lindnin më vonë. Dyshimet filluan kur unë u largova nga Shqipëria, mbarova maturën dhe vajta me studime në Kinë, në një mjedis krejt tjetër, ku rashë në kontakt me njerëz që nuk ishin të indoktrinuar si unë, njerëz të lirë, studentë nga të gjithë vendet e botës. Dhe sado budalla të jesh, kontaktet luajnë rol të jashtëzakonshëm. Vetëm mund të them se ajo ka qenë periudha kur mua zunë të më lindnin dyshimet dhe në fakt këto unë i kam shprehur tek romani Dragoi i fildishtë

Pavarësisht se Kina ishte e kampit komunist?
Po sigurisht dhe vazhdon të mbetet si organizim komunist. Po atëherë Kina, përveç të tjerave, kalonte një periudhë të vështirë ekonomike dhe varfëria dukej sheshit. Unë e kam përshkruar këtë në roman. Pra dua të them lëkundjet e mia të para kanë nisur në Kinë dhe këto sigurisht ishin vetëm dyshime, shumë të druajtura. Unë nuk i përkas një familjeje që ka qenë e persekutuar gjithë jetën. Ata skishin nevojë ta zbulonin shtypjen shoqërore, ata e pësonin. Unë nuk kisha pësuar gjë në kurrizin tim deri atëherë. Mund të thoshja se jeta ime ka qenë deri në fillim të viteve 70, e qetë, gati-gati e lumtur dhe mesa duket njeriu fillon e bëhet esëll mbasi e pëson në kurrizin e tij, që ti shohë disa të vërteta në sy dhe që të kuptojë dhimbjen njerëzore.

Kur ndodhi kjo?
Kjo efektivisht ndodhi në fillim të viteve 70, kur Shqipëria hyri në një periudhë vërtet çmendurie. Individualisht im atë u përjashtua nga Partia, megjithëse ne nuk pësuam atë që pësuan të tjerët, internime apo burgime. Sidoqoftë ne nuk konsideroheshim si të tjerët. Konsideroheshim të papërshtatshëm, johigjienikë, konsideroheshim siç thuhej atëherë njerëz me hije. Dhe unë ju siguroj se kur fillon e provon konkretisht shtypjen mbi kurrizin tënd atëherë je në gjendje të kuptosh dhimbjen njëmijëfish më të rëndë të të tjerëve që kishin hyrë burgjeve, kishin pësuar internime. Kjo filloi të më mundojë shumë dhe sigurisht u pasqyrua në gjithë librat e mi.

Çfarë keni shkruar atëkohë?
E kam thënë dhe herë të tjera, që unë kam studiuar për matematikë dhe e lashë zanatin tim nga qejfi për të bërë letërsi. Kjo ndodhi në një kohë kur nuk e dija çështë letërsia dhe si mund të bëhet letërsia. Mbasi botova 2-3 tregime, në gazetën Drita dhe në revistën Nëntori, kujtova se u bëra shkrimtar dhe e lashë profesionin për tiu futur gazetarisë. Këtë e kam përshkruar dhe në romanin Lëkura e qenit, dhe në mënyrë më sintetike në një ese me titull Një ëndërr evropiane mes Al Paçinos e Kavabatës. I gjithë kodi im letrar them se përmblidhet aty.

Eshtë e vërtetë se nisët të shkruanit kur nuk ishit më i lumtur, se përgjithësisht shkruhet sepse nuk jemi të lumtur? Çfarë zëvendëson letërsia?
Vërtet kjo është një pyetje shumë interesante. Ndoshta do të perifrazoja një shkrimtar që thotë Shkruaj, sepse nuk mund të mos të shkruaj. Dhe kjo vjen si diçka e vetvetishme, si kërkesë e brendshme e jotja. Përshembull të thuash se im at që ishte artist, violinist, kompozitor, më nxiti ti futesha letërsisë, nuk është aspak e vërtetë, sepse ai gjithë jetën u përpoq për të kundërtën. Ai më nxiti vazhdimisht e deri në fund që unë të mos merresha as me letërsi e as me ndonjë lloj arti, sepse ai duket e kishte kuptuar që në një vend si Shqipëria, në një regjim diktatorial për të cilin ai kishte luftuar për ta sjellë në fuqi, por i kishte sjellë edhe atij një zhgënjim total, si artist, bëri çmos që unë të merrem me një gjë krejt tjetër jashtë letërsisë dhe arteve. Më dekurajonte vazhdimisht. Nëse kam studiuar matematikë këtë e kam bërë me këmbënguljen e tim eti. Unë i përkas një brezi për të cilin fjala e prindit ishte ligj, ishte urdhër. Unë nuk e diskutoja fjalën e tij që ti do të studiosh matematikë e pikë. Megjithatë jeta bëri të vetën dhe unë iu ktheva dobësisë sime. 
Unë nuk e kuptoj pse. Vështirë ta shpjegoj, ndoshta është diçka që vjen nga providenca, për të përdorur shprehjen që iu pëlqen personazheve të mi. Ndoshta një providencë më shtynte drejt tryezës e të shkruaja, derisa arriti një ditë që unë të kuptoja se ajo që shkruaja unë nuk ishte një letërsi, ishte një surrogato letërsi, dhe u pendova jashtëzakonisht që kisha lënë zanatin. Përveçse sbëja dot letërsinë që duhej, ishte e rrezikshme se edhe mund ta pësoje, të paktën për mënyrën si e shihja unë letërsinë. Pikërisht dua të dal tek ajo që thatë ju. Në vështrimin tim letërsia buron nga një dhimbje njerëzore dhe të jepje dhimbjen njerëzore në një epokë kur mendohej që njerëzit detyrimisht ishin të lumtur, atëherë të prishin edhe gjuhën, por disave u është prerë edhe koka, dihen. Kur fillova të kuptoj çështë letërsia ishte vonë të kthehesha mbrapsht, kështu që u shtyva brenda një tuneli të errët, pa ndonjë shpresë, por gjithmonë duke akumuluar. 

Kishit konkurrentë për Çmimin Penda e Artë?
Mund të mos ma bënit mua këtë pyetje. Janë studiuesit, lexuesit, komisioni që bëri vlerësimin. Sigurisht unë jam i lumtur që mu dha ky çmim që iu është dhënë figurave të tjera të shquara që nga Dhimitër Paskoja, Lasgush Poradeci etj. Unë mendoj se letërsia shqipe ka autorë, majde shumë autorë, por me sa duket juria që vendosi për këtë ka pasur parasysh disa fakte. Nuk e kam zakon të flas me këtë gjuhë që do flas më poshtë, por besoj se çka e ka shtyrë jurinë në këtë vendim ka qenë krijimtaria ime e 10-12 viteve të fundit. Me një cikël prej 5 romanesh që janë pritur mirë nga kritika dhe lexuesi shqiptar, që janë vlerësuar nga juri të ndryshme nga viti 95-2004. 

Shkruani të shumtën e kohës, po leximi çkohë ju zë? Keni pasur ndikim nga autorë?
Nuk i kam mbyllur hesapet me leximin, veç nuk lexoj me atë intensitet që lexoja dikur, kur shkruaja shumë pak. Leximeve i kam kushtuar pjesën më të madhe të kohës. Ndërsa tani ky raport është përmbysur, jo se nuk lexoj. Nëse nuk lexon njeriu shteron. Leximet kanë luajtur një rol të jashtëzakonshëm në formimin tim. Puna është që nuk ekzistojnë shkolla që përgatisin shkrimtarë. Të vetmet shkolla për një njeri që do të bëhet shkrimtar janë autorët e mëdhenj, të letërsisë botërore dhe të vendit të tij. unë kam lexuar vazhdimisht një varg autorësh të mëdhenj dhe lista do të bëhej shumë e gjatë nëse do ti përmendja, shkrimtarë amerikanë, latino-amerikanë, evropianë e më gjerë. Në shqip klasikët i kam lexuar nga përkthimet e mjeshtërve të shkëlqyer që nga Noli tek Gjergj Zheji. Kjo përbënte gjithë shkollën time letrare dhe sigurisht në periudha të ndryshme kam qenë në ndikime të njërit apo tjetrit shkrimtar. E kam thënë edhe herë tjetër se fillimisht kam qenë nën ndikimin e Çehovit, kur filloja të shkruaja tregime. Por nëse mbetesh nën peshën e një shkrimtari sado të madh, atëherë kjo mund të kthehet në diçka jo të mirë për një shkrimtar që duhet të gjejë veten e vet. Unë mendoj që në letërsi tek e fundit është e vështirë të jesh origjinal. Gjërat në këtë pikë janë shumë të paqëndrueshme, shumë relative, shumë të papërcaktuara. Unë mendoj se origjinale tek një shkrimtar është materia që sjell ai. Janë librat e tu, personazhet e tu, mjediset e tua. Në mënyrë figurative, një univers tëndin, sado i vogël apo i madh të jetë ai. 

Personazhet e Fatos Kongolit janë konsideruar si njerëz humbës, jo heronj, madje fare të zakonshëm, gati depresivë e në këtë mënyrë bëhen zëdhënës shpirtërorë të një rrethi jo të vogël njerëzish. 
Puna është kush sugjeron. Në rastin tim është krejt përvoja ime që ma sugjeron këtë lëndë. Unë nuk mund të dal nga vetvetja, të shkruaj për ato që nuk mi sugjeron përvoja ime, që nuk janë në natyrën e përjetimeve të mia. Letërsia është vërtet diçka shumë e vështirë dhe shumë serioze, në veçanti proza. Dhe kur përballesh me jetën po ashtu edhe ajo është diçka shumë e komplikuar e ngatërruar që nuk besoj se jep shkas për shumë eufori, në kuptimin ekzistencial të fjalës. Të paktën mua nuk më rezulton kështu. Unë jam i bindur se edhe tek ai njeri që duket sikur nuk ka asnjë problem që duket sikur është më i pushtetshmi, më i fuqishmi, më i plotësuari në të gjitha kënaqësitë e tij, edhe ai pikërisht për këtë arsye, në pjesën më të madhe ndihet tepër i mjerë e tepër fatkeq. Njeriu që kur lind është i dënuar me vdekje, në një pikëpamje, sepse është i përkohshëm. Gjithë jetën njeriun e shoqëron kjo frikë e natyrshme që i shkakton të gjitha makthet, gjithë çrregullimet, të gjitha ato që e bëjnë në fund të fundit që në mënyrë të arsyeshme të mos jetë euforik.

Nuk e keni zakon të tregoni se çkeni në dorë, por dimë se e keni përfunduar një roman.
Po, kam përfunduar një roman dhe po i hedh syrin e fundit. Nuk besoj se do të bëj ndryshime rrënjësore. Ajo që mund të them është që kam tentuar të bëj një libër të ndryshëm nga pesë librat pararendës. 

I ndryshëm në çkuptim?
Në të gjitha kuptimet. I ndryshëm në motivet që më kanë shtyrë ta shkruaj atë libër. I kam vënë një titull provizor Tek porta e Shën Pjetrit. Nuk është porta e Shën Pjetrit në Romë. Eshtë një titull simbolik, është porta e Shën Pjetrit në qiell ku shkojnë të gjithë njerëzit, e trokasin te ajo portë dhe si do të paraqiten aty.
Nuk është një libër me frymëzim fetar, ngaqë është Shën Pjetri brenda. Në mars pres botimin e romanit Lëkura e qenit në frëngjisht dhe në muajin gusht, po këtë libër në Gjermanisht. Këto pres për vitin tjetër.

----------


## janulla

Eshte cmimi i dyte pas 5 vjetesh qe i jepet nje shkrimtari, edhe pse ende ne karriere.Dje, ne edicionin e shtate te konkursit letrar"Penda e Arte dhe e Argjendte",Kongoli u vleresua me cmimin e karrieres si personalitet i letesise, mjeshter i fjales, shkrimtari me i lexuar.

1."Pena e Arte"
2."Penda e Argjendte" ne proze, Zyhdi Morava per librin"E vecanta e nje dashurie"
3."Penda e Argjendte" ne poezi, Sokol Zeka per vepren "Vera fantastike"
4."Penda e Argjendte"per perkthimin me te mire nga gjuhe e huaj ne shqip,iu dha Idlir Azizit per vepren "Uliksi"Te Xhejms Xhojsit.
5."Penda e Argjendte" per perkthimin nga shqip ne gjuhe te huaj iu dha Robert Elsie.
6."Penden e Argjendte" ne letersine per femije per vepren "Kokekashta"e meritoi Stavri Pone.
7."Penda e Argjendte" per botimin me te mire ne fushen e studimeve iu dha prof.
Alfred Ucit per vepren "Pese te medhenjte e letersise shqipe ne optiken e nje rileximi"

Pershendetje

----------


## Dr Rieux

Marre nga kapaku i librit: _"Endrra e Damokleut", nje ritregim bashkekohor, ne variantin shqiptar, i historise se perjetshme te Romeos dhe Zhuljetes. Ne sfond, ngjarjet tragjike te marsit 97, vitit te cmendurise kolektive te shqiptareve. Ergysi dhe Linda, njeri student ne degen e letersise, tjetra studente per pikture, ne Akademine e Arteve, paguajne haracin e rende te kesaj cmendurie. Dhe te urrejtjes se ndersjelle te familjeve te tyre, te armiqsuara ne kalvarin e luftes se klasave._  

Ne kete liber, Fatos Kongoli tregohet dhe njehere mjeshter i thyerjeve kohore ne prozen e tij, shoqeruar natyrshem me gjendjen halucinante te rrefimtarit. Kjo gjendje shtrihet ne permasa popullore me sfondin e marsit te cmendur te 97. Duke pasur nje rezerve deri diku per ate qe mua me duket si nje veteperseritje nga romanet e meparshme, zvetenimi dhe degradimi i individit ne rolin e personazhit kryesor, gjithsesi mbetet per mua vepra me e arrire e tetralogjise se tij "Burgjet e kujteses".

----------


## Dr Rieux

Profeti Muhamet (a.s.) ka thene "Mos hulumtoni ne te fshehtat e tjetrit dhe duke i treguar, ti perhapni ato" (Hadith). 

Me vendimin tim per ta bere publike dosjen e te ndjerit R.G. une kryej nje veprim qe ne pamje te pare nuk perputhet me kete porosi hyjnore. Nese eshte keshtu, nese une vertet shperdoroj te fsheten e dikujt, per me teper te fshehten e nje te vdekuri, faji im behet me i rende. Ne kete rast me mbetet vetem nje rruge, te kerkoj falje. Nje falje te ligjshme mbeshtetur te nje thenie tjeter e Profetit: "Zoti e kla ndare Meshiren e Tij ne njeqind pjese. Ai ka mbajtur per vete nentedhjete e nente dhe nje e ka derguar ne toke. Pikerisht nga kjo pjese krijesat e gjalla gjejne dhimbshurine per njeri tjetrin" (Hadith). 

Te them te drejten une nuk shpresoj shume per ndonje falje te pjesa e Meshires e krijesave te gjalla. Une vete me shpresen se ne Diten e Gjykimit, Zoti do ta marre parasysh lutjen time e do te me fale. Mirepo, ceshtja shtrohet ndryshe. Une nuk mendoj se duke bere publike dosjen e te ndjerit R.G. po shperdoroj te fshehtat e tij, e per rrjedhoje, nuk vij ne kundershtim me kurrfare porosie hyjnore. Nga ana tjeter jam i sigurt se do te vij ne kundershtim me krijesat e gjalla, nga te cilat, sic thashe, nuk shpresoj ndonje falje. Kjo eshte arseyeja e kesaj shtojce ne forme epilogu, qe, ndryshe, me te drejte do te vleresohej e panevojshme. Keshtu qe me duhet te shkeputem nga qielli e te zbres ne toke, ne piken e nisjes, tre vjet me pare. 

R.G. u kthye tek une nga mesi i prillit. I hequr e i zbehte. Kesaj rradhe ai e nuhati shqetesimin tim. Kur hapa deren dhe para syve mu shfaq ai, desha t'i them djalosh, u be c'u be, ta mbyllim. Eshte rasti te gjesh nje zgjidhje tjeter dhe une, me sa kam ne dore, jam gati te te ndihmoj... Merret me mend, nuk i thashe asgje. Ndoshta nga pamja e tij e trishtuar dhe nga nje buzeqeshje e hidhur qe iu end ne fytyre. Ndoshta ngaqe me ate buzeqeshje te hidhur deshi te me tregonte se m'i kishte lexuar mendimet e m'u lut te mos shqetesohesha, s'do te rrinte gjate. Cdo dite qendrimi ketu, tha mbyturazi, per mua do te jete torture. 

Ai dilte pak per ndonje shetitje. S'kishte deshire te hynte ne biseda, prania e te tjereve e bezdiste, kur qellonte qe dilnim bashke dhe une takoja ndonje te njohur, shmangej. Vetem dy njerez benin perjashtim, nje djale e nje vajze. Zakonisht ata vinin te dielave paradite me nje BMW, e merrnin dhe e sillnin ne mbremje. Ne raste te tjera mbylleshin ne dhomen e tij., ku rrinin me ore. Me duket e tepert te jap shpjegime rreth ketyre personave. Dua te shtoj vetem nje hipoteze: te dy ata e kane ditur me se merrej R.G. ne muajt e fundit te vetmise se tij, dhe ne mos e pacin lexuar te gjithe dosjen, duhet ta kene lexuar pjeserisht. Kete e mbeshtes te nje ngjarje e jashtezakonshme, nja dy jave pasi i ndjeri R.G. qe ngutur te largohej nga kjo bote: nje vizite e papritur dhe e paparashikuar. 

Edhe kesaj radhe ndodhesha ne pijetore kur djali i fqinjit te katit te pare mberriti me vrap, me njoftoi se te hyrja e pallatit po me priste nje grua, shume e bukur theksoi ai tere nenkuptim. Mua me erdhi ta zila per veshi, ndonese s'tha ndonje genjeshter. Gruaja qe ne priste ishte vertete shume e bukur. E njoha menjehere. Pa e zgjatur, i sigurt se te gjitha shtepiaket e shkalles po na shihnin e ftova te ngjiteshim lart. Nuk m'u desh ta vrisja mendjen shume per arseyet e kesaj vizite dhe tjetra hyri drejt ne teme. Donte te dinte nese i ndjeri R.G. kishte lene ndonje gje me shkrim, ndonje gje qe lidhet me mua, tha me ze te ulet duke u skuqur, e zeri iu drodh pak, e une u zura keq, me keq se para hetuesit te ceshtjes: ate e genjeja pa vrasje ndergjegje ndersa para kesaj gruaje te re, bashkeshorte e ish-mikut tim, po rrija si nje hajdut i kapur me presh ne dore. Mendja me vajti te cifti i te rinjve me BMW, ndonjeri prej tyre duhej te kishte folur. Por pasiguria e gruas me la te kuptoja se ajo nuk dinte ndonje gje te sakte. Dhe, tekefundit, nuk kembenguli shume. Po te kishte kembengulur, tani kjo dosje mund te quhej e humbur. Sepse i dobet sic jam ndaj dhimbjes femerore, nuk do t'i kisha perballuar dot lutjet e nje gruaje te bukur, do t'ia kisha dorezuar dosjen. Te qetesohej ajo, te shpetoja dhe une. Pa e ditur se atp kohe ajo kalonte nje krize bashkeshortore dhe ndarja me te shoqin ishte ceshtje muajsh. Sic ishte ceshtje muajsh dhe largimi i saj per ne Kanada. Po te kishte kembengulur pra, do te kishte marre me vete kete dosje si deshmi e nje te fshehte qe ndoshta nuk ishte me e fshehte. Por ajo nuk kembenguli, duket nuk dinte ndonje gje te sakte. Dinte vetem se do te largohej pergjithmone. Dhe, padyshim dhe dicka tjeter: martesen e pritshme te te shoqit. Disa muaj me vone mesova rastesisht martesen e trete te ish-mikut tim me nje grua te quajtur Anja. Sipas thashethemit, martesa e perfolur mbite gjitha per shkak se neper mure ende gjendeshin lajmerimet e vdekjes se te birit, ne njefare menyre ishte e detyruar. Gruaja e trete nuk guxonte te dilte ne rruge me barkun e fryre, gati per te lindur. Ajo mbante nje femije te tij... Eshte e tepert te them se ate dite asgje nga keto nuk mund te me shkonte nder mend. Vizitorja e papritur rrinte si mbi gjemba, e zbehte, mbase e penduar qe kishte ardhur te me takonte, derisa u ngrit, me kerkoi te falur per bezdine, nganjehere njeriu ben marrezira te cuditshme, tha me nje ton edhe me te cuditshem, u largua neper shkalle dhe nuk e pashe me. 

Ne keto kushte marre guximin te hedh kete teze: akti i R.G. nuk mund te vleresohet si nje akt klasik vetevrasjeje, ne nje gjendje te rende psikike. Ai eshte nje akt i paramenduar e, si i tille, me detyron te pranooj nje varg pasojash, mbi te gjitha kryesoren: dosja e lene prej tij nuk mund te trajtohet thjesht si nje fakt vetjak, aq me pak nje e fshehte vetjake. Ajo eshte nje pasqyre ku te gjithe te interesuarit, aspak te interesuar per botimin e saj, do ta gjejne shembellimin e vetes jo larg se vertetes. Por njerezve nuk u pelqen e verteta. I tremben, pranojne nje te vertete qe u leverdis. Pra me gjase, pasqyra e te ndjerit R.G. nuk do tu pelqeje fare dhe, ne kete rast, zemerimi i tyre do te shkarkohet mbi mua. 

Ashtu qofte. R.G. deshironte te ngrinte nje gjyq ku nga i akuzuar te kthehej ne akuzues. Tani ne mungese e ne emer te tij, kete sfide jam i gatshem ta marr persiper une. Te behem zedhenes i te gjitha akuzave. Te kthehem, sic donte ai, nga i akuzuar ne te akuzues. Dhe shpirti i tij te prehet i qete atje ku eshte.

----------


## Diabolis

Kongoli hedh demonët Te porta e Shën Pjetrit


E. Demo
Romani më i ri i Fatos Kongolit i titulluar Te porta e Shën Pjetrit ka hyrë në tregun e librit vetëm dje pasdite. Me këtë roman që vjen pas ciklit prej pesë romanesh Burgjet e kujtesës (I humburi, Kufoma, Dragoi i Fildishtë, Ëndrra e Damokleut, Lëkura e qenit), sipas atyre që janë marrë me procesin e redaktimit e botimit të veprës, pra shtëpisë botuese Toena, autori, që na bën të mendojmë se ai, në mos përgjithmonë, së paku hë për hë, e ka kthyer vështrimin nga një hapësirë tjetër letrare. Kongoli autori që i ka marrë gati të gjitha çmimet letrare të Shqipëri, veprat e të cilit vazhdojnë të përkthehen, i dha këto shenja të dukshme, pra shenjat e një hapësire tjetër letrare sidomos me Lëkurën e qenit, botim i vitit 2003 i përkthyer së fundi në sllovakisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht thuhet se shumë shpejt do të përkthehet edhe në polonisht. Me rastin e marrjes së çmimit më të lartë dhënë nga Konkursi Kombëtar i Letërsisë, Penda e Artë që si rrallëherë iu dha një shkrimtari të gjallë, Fatos Kongolit, ai do të bënte të ditur se sapo kishte hequr nga duart Te porta e Shën e Pjetrit. Si lloji i shkrimtarit jo më shumë supersticioz se sa autor që i zë besë lexuesit të tij, ai nuk do të thoshte tjetër gjë për romanin e ri veç kësaj: Kam tentuar të bëj një libër të ndryshëm nga pesë librat pararendës. Të ndryshëm në të gjitha kuptimet. I ndryshëm në motivet që më kanë shtyrë ta shkruaj atë libër. Nuk është porta e Shën Pjetrit në Romë. Eshtë një titull simbolik, është porta e Shën Pjetrit në qiell ku shkojnë të gjithë njerëzit, e trokasin te ajo portë dhe si do të paraqiten aty.
Nuk është një libër me frymëzim fetar, ngaqë është Shën Pjetri brenda. 
Ky roman zhytet në realitetin e sotëm shqiptar. Ai ndërtohet mbi tre linja që gërshetohen me njëra-tjetrën. Linja e parë është ajo e një çifti intelektualësh-gruaja, Adriana Gjini, shkrimtare e njohur, burri Platon Guri, një profesor universiteti jo aq i njohur sa bashkëshortja-marrëdhënia e të cilëve, pas rreth gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjetësh martese, është në krizë. Për këtë krizë janë të ndërgjegjshëm të dy. Gjatë kësaj kohe gruaja ka pasur flirtet e saj të fshehura, ndërsa burri ka një fund tragjik absurd sapo nis një histori të re dashurie. Linja e dytë është ajo e inspektorit të ndjekjes së krimeve Sabit Kurti. Diku nga zona e Kopshtit Botanik në kryeqytet, kalimtarë të rastit gjejnë brenda një veture kufomën e një të riu të vrarë me armë zjarri. Ky, nga ana e tij, është ngatërruar kokë e këmbë në fundin tragjik të profesorit. Inspektori vihet në kërkim të vrasësve, me shpresë që të hedhë dritë mbi shumë pikëpyetje që i lindin për motivet dhe autorët e mundshëm të krimeve. Lidhur ngushtë me dy linjat e para vjen linja e tretë, që zë vendin më të gjerë në roman. Është historia e një të riu nga një qytezë periferike e kryeqytetit, që bashkë me familjen, ka ardhur këtu në fillim të viteve 90 si mijëra e mijëra të tjerë, në kërkim të një Eldoradoje. Quhet Erald Perjaku, ndërsa e fejuara e tij, po nga qyteza, quhet Klodi. Është gjithashtu një histori dashurie, por e një natyre krejt tjetër nga historia e dashurisë së vonuar të profesorit. Në këtë rast Fatos Kongoli ka kërkuar dhe arrin të na japë në mënyrë tronditëse gjendjen e dëshpëruar të një pjese të madhe të të rinjve shqiptarë, të cilët, në mungesë të një të ardhmeje në vendin e tyre, kanë në kokë një synim të vetëm: të gjejnë një mënyrë për të ikur, për tu larguar.
Krahas këtyre linjave të dukshme është dhe linja e fundit, e padukshme e një force okulte. Ajo vëzhgon nga lart si një perëndi e plotfuqishme veprimet e vdekatarëve të rëndomtë të këtij libri dhe vendos për të gjithë. Për shkrimtaren e njohur dhe bashkëshortin e saj, për Erald Perjakun dhe të fejuarën e tij, për vetë inspektorin e ndershëm, por të pafuqishëm të ndjekjes së krimeve. Kjo forcë okulte shfaqet në mënyra nga më të ndryshmet: në trajta politikanësh e shtetarësh të korruptuar, biznesmenësh e policësh të përlyer me krimin. Ajo ka një emër: Mafie. Sipas njoftimit të Toenës që ka lajmëruar daljen e librit të ri të autorit që ajo e boton dhe riboton prej pak vitesh, libri është ngjizur me dhimbje të thellë dhe keqardhje për degradimin e një shoqërie që përpiqet dëshpërueshëm të çlirohet nga demonët e saj. Por a do të mund të çlirohet dot? 

Të dhënat për librin: 
Autori: Fatos Kongoli
Titulli: Te porta e Shën Pjetrit
Faqe: 264
Çmimi 600 lekë 
Botues Toena"

----------


## Dr Rieux

Me poshte po sjell kapitullin e dhjete te romanit Lekura e Qenit. Ky kapitull me ka lene  pershtypjet me te thella. Ne cdo rresht te tij, me duket sikur kam vuajtur dhe une bashke me rrefyesen dhe nenen e saj. Nje nder te paktet momente ne letersine tone ku deshmohet nga kendveshtrimi njerezor per perbindshmerine dhe cnjerezine e tragjedise tone 40 e ca vjecare.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ti more persiper te behesh prifti im. Keshtu qofte! Po pranoj te rrefehem ne shtepine tende si ne nje tempull. 
Rrefimi im me shume do te jete nje histori, nga ato qe njerezit nuk kan me asnje deshire per ti degjuar, u prishin humorin. Me pyete per medalionin dhe mua me duhet te them se ai ka nje histori. Me kete nuk dua te te prish humorin. 
Medaljoni i perkiste nenes sime. Ajo vete e kishte trasheguar prej nenes se saj dhe sot asnjera, as tjetra nuk jane me. Ketu nuk ka ndonje gje te vecante, qe te ngjalle interes. Interes nuk ngjallin as vdekja e babait te nenes sime, as ajo e tim eti. Njerezit nuk e cajne me koken. Te gjithe vrapojne si te cmendur, shumica nuk e dine per se dhe per ku, mjafton te vrapojne, te mos mbeten prapa, po mbete prapa je i humbur, kurrkush nuk merakoset per ty, edhe sikur te shohin se po te shqyejne egersirat ne mes te dites, besnike ndaj asaj shprehjes se vjeter sipas se ciles delen qe ndahet nga tufa e ha ujku. 
Une kam qene gjithe jeten nje dele e ndare nga tufa. Historia e ketij medalioni eshte ajo e deles se ndare perjestesisht nga tufa. Nuk me kujtohet kur e ne crrethana ma ka treguar nena per here te pare kete medalion. Me kujtohet vetem nje gje: atehere ne ishim banore te Viles se Shtrigave. 
Ne te vertete ajo nuk ishte ndonje vile. Ishte nje ngrehine e vjeter trekateshe me tulla te kuqe, e pasuvatuar, me nje cati tjegullash. As banoret e saj nuk ishin shtrigane apo shtriga. Ishin ca gjallesa te rraces njerezore, por atyre qe i shihnin nga jashte ata u ngjallnin friken e vdekjes. Me kete shpjegohej edhe emri Vila e Shtrigave. Nuk dihej kush e kishte quajtur keshtu, te jashtmit, qe e shihnin nga larg oa gucuar ti afroheshin., te thuash se ishte nje koloni leprozesh, apo banoret e saj. Qarkullonte dhe nje variant i trete: ky emer, i pranuar nga te dyja palet, ne nje fare menyre qe rrenjosur qyshse dikujt atje, sdihej se si, i kishte mberritur nje leter ku poshte adresesh, me shkronja te dukshme shenohej, Vila e Shtrigave. 
Meqe ra fjala, per sa kohe qendrova ne ate bote te perjashtuar, une nuk mora ndonje leter. Ne fillim sepse nuk dija te shkruaja, pra as dergoja, as merrja letra. Kur mesova te shkruaja, nuk kisha kujt ti shkruaja. Nena, perkundrazi, ulej dhe shkruante letra. Me shumice. Jo mikeshave, as te afermve. Mikeshat dhe te afermit e kishin braktisur. Letrat e saj i drjetoheshin tim eti, e ky ndodhej ne burg. Une nuk e mbaj mend tim ate. Kur e futen ne burg tim ate kam qene shume e vogel dhe fytyren ia njoh vetem nga fotografite. Me te rralle nena merrte prej tij ndonje pergjigje. Sa here merrte pergjigje, ajo qante. Pastaj ulej ne tryeze dhe shkruante. 

Letren e pare nga Vila e Shtrigave nena ia shkruajti tim eti me te mberritur atje. Kjo ndodhi nje pasdite ndaj te ngrysur, pas nje udhetimi ne karrocerine e nje kamioni, ku ishin ngarkuar plackat tona. Nena me kishte thene se do te shkonim per te banuar per ca kohe ne nje qytet tjeter dhe, kur mberritem, e derrmuar nga lodhja, nuk pashe as qytet, as dicka te ngjajshme me qytetin. Makina kishte ndaluar para nje ngrehine rreze nje kodre te zhveshur, perreth nuk kishte as shtepia as dyqane. Tutje ne muzg, shquheshin nje varg pallatesh. Disa te lene pergjysem, disa te braktisur qysh ne themele e ndonje pothuajse i perfunduar por pa dritare, e te gjitha dukeshin si skelete kafshesh te ngordhura. Me vone mesova se atje kishin dashur te ndertonin nje qytet por skishin mundur te benin gje tjeter pervec asaj ngrehine te zymte para se cilesh gjendeshim ne. 
Me te shkarkuar plackat makina u largua dhe nje cope here te dyja me nenen mbetem me kembe pa ditur cte benim. Ne katin e siperm te ngrehines levizi nje kanat, dikush nxorri koken ne dritare dhe, njekohesish me kete, para nesh u shfaq nje burre trupmbadh, si te kishte mbire nga dheu. Prita te me pyeste per emrin. Te gjithe burrat qe flisnin me nenen ne pranine time, para se ti drejtoheshin asaj, me pyesnin si quhesha dhe une kisha nje kenaqesi te lige ti perbuzja, pa denjuar tu pergjigjesha, e nena me qortonte, nuk ishte sjellje e edukuar te mos u pergjigjeshe te rriturve kur te drejtonin ndonje pyetje. Burri trupmadh nuk me drejtoi ndonje pyetje. As nuk mi hodhi syte fare. Me pas Sergei me tha se banoret e viles e quanin Cerber. Sergei me shpjegoi se Cerber ishte emri i nje qeni te frikshem. Se cfare ishte vertet une e mesova vite me vone. Ate mbremje une nuk e njihja Sergein, nuk e kisha degjuar as fjalen Cerber. Por kur burri trupmadh u shfaq befas, une ngriva. Sot do te thosha u hipnotizova. Si nje mi para syve te gjarperit. Ai nuk na pyeti kush ishim, as cfare kerkonim. Ai e priste mberritjen tone. Nxorri nga zhpi nje celes dhe prane nesh u afruan dy burra te tjere, ata qe kishin shkarkuar makinen. Do tju ndihmojne te ngjisni plackat larti, tha Cerberi duke i zgjatur celesin nenes. Ne katin e trete. Formalitetet i bejme neser. Sic me tha Sergei, kjo miresjellje i kishte habitur te gjithe. Te Vila e Shtrigave nje priviliegj te tille nuk e kishte gezuar kurrkush. 
Cerberi qendori me ne derisa dy te tjeret ngjiten lart dhe karrigen e fundit. Asnje nga banoret e ngrehines, pervec atij qe nxorri koken ne dritare, nuk u be i gjalle. Kur u ngjit lart dhe karrigia e fundit, ishte errur plotesisht. Cerberi u largua duke i kujtuar nenes shprehjen Formalitetet i bejme neser. Ajo po me mbante per dore dhe une ndjeva dridhjen e dores se saj. Pastaj, ne dhome, midis rremujes se plackave, mua me erdhi per te qare. Nuk e di perse: nga dridhja e dores se nenes kur Cerberi i kishte thene shprehjen lidhur me formalitetet, nga era e rende qe vinte ne ate dhome me mure te piste, nga buburrecat qe vertiteshin ne dysheme pa u shqetesuar prej nesh, apo nga ndricimi i vdekur i nje llambe elektrike ne tavan. Dicka e turbullt me bente te mendoja se gjithcka po ndodhte me mua dhe me nenen lidhej me tim ate. Ai ishte ne burg dhe ne burg mbylleshin njerezit e keqinj, por im ate nuk ishte njeri i keq. Kur syte zune te me mjergulloheshin, nena ishte ulur prane tryezes ne mes te dhomes dhe po shkruante nen ndricimin e vdekur te llambes. Mendova se po i shkruante babait. 

Nena i shkroi tim eti disa letra radhazi por ai nuk iu pergjigj. Pergjigja e pare e tij erdhi pas gjashte muajsh. Ne kete pikepamje, periudhen e qendrimit tim te Vila e Shtrigave une e mas me intervalet e pergjigjeve te tim eti ndaj letrave te nenes. Sic me del tani, morise se letrave te saj, ai i pergjigjej dy here ne vit. Une nuk e dija se nena i ruante pergjigjet e tij. Qe i ruante, e zbulova kur ajo nuk ishte me. I gjeta ne nje kuti, gjithsej shtate cope, te lidhura me fjongo. Nderkaq kisha mesuar te lexoja dhe sigurisht, sapo i gjeta, i lexova. Jane ca letra te shkurtera, te mbyllura ne te njejtin tip zarfi, te shkruara me laps kopjativ, te gjitha me njolla ngjyre vjollce, cka le te kuptosh se, kur i ka lexuar, nan ka qare. 
Atyre letrave u jam kthyer shpesh. I di gati permendesh. Mund te them se eshte e njejta leter, te njejtat fjale, i njejti mendim i perseritur oer vite me rradhe dhe ne fund vret mendjen te gjesh se cili ka qene qellimi i tyre, perse jane shkruar ne ate menyre, me nje dykuptimesi mizore, pas intervalash te gjata heshtjeje po aq mizore. Qe im ate duhet ta kete dashur si i cmendur nenen time, kjo kuptohet. Megjithate ai bere cmos per ta fshehe. Dhe nuk i shkruan asgje per veten. Nga ato letra te shkurteranuk merr vesh asgje per jeten e tij ne burg, asnje hollesi sado te vogel, mua nuk me ze ne goje gjekundi, sikur te mos ekzistoja, per Vilen e Shtrigave nuk ben asnje pyetje. Perkundrazi, nentekstet e hidhura jane vazhdimisht te pranishme, te thuash se ka patur nje qellim te vetem: ta bente nenen te vuante. Nese ky ka qene vertet qellimi i tij, ia ka arritur. 
Une kisha nje menyre timen per te shpjeguar vuajtjen e nenes. Sipas meje shkaktare te vuajtjes se perheshme te saj ishin meshkujt. Kur nena mori pergjigjen e pare prej tim eti, per mua kishte kaluar nje shekull dhe si bujtese ne Vilen e Shtrigave kisha fituar nje fituar nje pervoje po aq te gjate, shekullore. Fale asaj pervoje, ne pikepamje teorike, per mua nuk kishte me asnje te fshehte lidhur me deshirat qe e benin nje burre ti afrohej nje gruaje. Pra, per mua nuk kishte me asnje te fshehte lidhur me deshirat qe i shtynin burrat ti afroheshin nenes sime dhe ckerkonin prej saj. Ato kohe, te gjithe meshkujt e botes une i fusja ne kategorine e cerbereve. Perjashtim benin vetem dy prej tyre, te cilet nena i pranonte per ndonje vizite ne shtepi, nese mund te quhet e tille dhoma jone ne Vilen e Shtrigave. 
I pari ishte Sokrati i Rrjedhur. Ky qe nje burre plak, i thate, pak i kerrusur, fliste me ze te ulet, banori me i lashte i Viles, i vetmi qe vazhdonte te ndodhej atje qysh prej themelimit te saj. Ate kishin filluar ta therrisnin prej kohesh me emrin e filozofit te lashte dhe prej kohes askush nuk e mbante mend emrin e tij te vertete. Disa talleshin, thoshin se nuk e mbante mend as ai vete, per kete e quanin Sokrati i Rrjedhur. Sokrati, qe nenes nuk i dukej aspak i rrjedhur, cdo mengjes shkonte bashke me tjeret ne nje ferma nja pese kilometra me tutje, tokat e se ciles kufizoheshin nga nje kenete. Shumica e banoreve te rritur te Viles punonin ne arat prane kenetes. Nena ime, ndyshe nga shumica, punonte ne stallat e lopeve, larg kenetes. Shkollat ku ndodheshin femijet e fermes, ku zura te shkoja dhe une, ndodhej edhe me larg, prane ca zyrave perdhese dhe nje ndertese njekateshe, se ciles ia kishin friken te gjithe: strofulla e Cerberit. Me kohe zuri te flitej se nenen time e shihnin te hynte e te dilte atje. Kjo perkoi me ndryshimin e vendit te saj te punes, nga sallat e lopeve, pastruese ne zyrat e fermes. Kur nena mori letren e pare prej tim eti, ajo punonte ende ne stallat e lopeve dhe fjalet sipas se cilave shihej te hynte e te dilte ne strofullen e Cerberit nuk kishin mberritur ne veshin tim. Por une thashe se ajo pranonte per ndonje vizite ne shtepi vetem dy meshkuj. Pas Sokratit te Rrjedhur, mashkulli i dyte ishte Sergei. 

Sergein e njoha te nesermen e mberritjes te Vila e Shtrigave. Kur hapa syte, nena po rrinte prane tryezes, te thuash se tere naten kishte qendruar aty, duke i shkruajtur leter babait. Zbehtesia e fytyres se saj me beri ti bindesha pa fjale per cdo gje. Me kerkoi te ngrihesha dhe une u ngrita. Me kerkoi ta ndiqja nga pas dhe une e ndoqa ne nje kthine ngjitur me dhomen. Ajo me tha te lahesha, vete qendroi jashte: atje nuk mund te futeshin dy vete. Era e qelbur qe clirohej nga banja alla turka mi ngriti zorret ne gryke por une nuk doja ta merzisja nenen me naze. Sapunisa duart, sapunisa fytyren, u lave dhe gjithnje pa fjale pranova qe ajo te me fshinte me peshqir. Pastaj u ula ne tryeze, ajo me vuri perpara nje pjate ku qene vendosur dy feta buke te lyera me recel dhe megjithese, perseri nuk me hahej, zura te pertypesha derisa i mbarova te dyja fetat. Atehere ajo me tha te mos merzitesha. Sot do te me linte vetem, kishte ca pune per te kryer, po te doja me vone, mund te dilja jashte sa per te marre pak ajer, por ne asnje menyre te mos largohesha. Kur te kthehej, te dyja bashke do te rregullonim dhomen, sendet tona vazhdonin te ishin rremuje, mbi te gjitha me premtoi se do te perpiqej te gjente nje ilac per te zhdukur ato buburrecat e zeza te neveritshme. 

Sergein ma zune syte nga dritarja nja nje ore pasi nena kishte humbur ne nje rruge qerresh ne fushetiren qe shtrihej tutje. Ai po luante me dy breshka. Deri ate dite une nuk kisha pare breshke te gjalle. Sergei me shpjegoi se sapo i kishte kapur ne nje ferre duke bere dashuri. Ai me pyeti ne me kishte qelluar te shija si benin dashuri breshkat dhe une ju pergjigja jo, nuk kisha parevdhe iu luta te me lejonte ti prekja me dore. Ai me lejoi, por me kujdes, me tha, po ta marresh ne dora breshka trembet, i shpeton shurra dhe shurra e breshkes eshte e bardhe, te ben pis dhe mban ere te keqe. Si tha keshtu ai me beri nje pyetje te papritur. Ai pyeti perse na kishin sjelle ketu dhe une u hutova. Nuk e di, i thashe, por ndoshta per shkak te babait,  babai im ndodhet ne burg e kjo duhet te jete nje gje shume e keqe. Ndersa une, tha Sergei, ndodhem ketu prej nenes, nena ime eshte ruse dhe ne, dua te them babane dhe Romeon, vellane tim te madh, na sollen ketu pak koha pasi ate e futen ne burg, kur une isha shume i vogel, skisha filluar te shkoja ne shkolle ende. Tani hyj ne klase te katert, por emri me prish pune. Me quajne Sergei. Djemte me largohen per shkak te emrit e gati pernate i lutem babait te ma ndryshoje, te gjithe me quajne djali i spiunes sovjetike. Mua me quajne Lori, i shpjegova, sivjet futem ne klase te pare. Sa per emrin nuk e di, eshte shqiptar spo sovjetik. 

Nuk ishte sovjetik, ma shpejgoi nena ate mbremje. Mesova dhe dicka qe nuk e dija. Emri im ishte shkurtim i emrit te nenes. Kishte qene deshira e tim eti te me quanin me shkurtimin e emrit te nenes. Te gjitha keto desha tia tregoja te nesermen Sergeit. Te nesermen une kreva te njejtat veprime mengjesore, i hengra te dyja fetat e bukes me recel, qendrova ne dritare derisa nena humbi ne rrugen e qerreve ne fushetire dhe prita qe poshte te shfaqej Sergei me breshkat. Ai u shfaq por pa breshkat. Ne vend te tyre kishte nje kuti te vogel prej kartoni, e brenda kutise, dy zhuzhage. Kur une zbrita poshte, ai sapo kishte lidhur ne kemben e njerit prej tyre nje fije peri. Desha ta pyesja se ku i kishte gjetur ata zhuzhake. Nuk e pyeta. Pata frike se mos thoshte se i kishte kapur duke bere dashuri. Mos me pyeste nese kisha pare ndonjehere zhuzhake duke bere dashuri. Dhe kesaj rradhe, per te mos u trguar e paditur do ta genjeja, do ti thosha po, ndonese e verteta ishte ndryshe, deri ate dite une nuk kisha pare zhuzhake as duke bere, as duke mos bere dashuri. Ne vend te kesaj iu luta prapa te me lejonte ti prekja me dore. Sokrati i Rrjedhur mberriti prane nesh kur Sergei me lejoji te zhuzhakun e lidhur, e ai hapi krahet, deshi te fluturonte, dhe vertet fluturoi, por nuk shkoi larg, Sergei e mbante ne anen tjeter te fillit.  Sokrati i Rrjedhur e perfshiu me nje veshtrim te eger. Iu afrua, ai rrembeu fillin nga dora, nje cope here u mor me zgjidhjen e peritne kemben e zhuzhakut e meqe nuk po e zgjidhte dot, mu drejtua mua: zgjidhe, me urdehroi me nje ze qe nuk linte shteg per kundershtim, dhe une bera sic me tha, e zgjidha, e zhuzhaku fluturoi, u zhduk tutje, sic u zhduk dhe tjetri sapo plaku e vuri ne pellemben e dores dhe i fryu. Pastaj na tundi gishtin qortueshem, na ktheu krahet u largua dhe une mbeta e shtangur, nuk e kuptova perse ma tundi gishtin pikerisht mua. 

E ndjej dhe sot e kesaj dite veshtrimin e tij. Si nje qortim nga nje bote e vdekur. Zakonisht ai vinte ne shtepine tone mbremjeve. Ne e kuptonim nga menyra e trokitjes, tri goditje te lehta. Une ngutesha te shkoja te hapja deren dhe ne kuadrat shfaqej fytyra e tij me nje mjekerr te thinjur e te parruar. Nena i nxirrte raki ne nje gote kristali. Ai pinte ngadale, nuk e kalonte kurre nje gote. Mua me dukej se me shume i kenaqej gotes se kristalte, qe e mbante dhe e rrotullonte neper duar, si nje relike te nje jete te dikurshme, sesa rakise. Ai nuk i nderpreu vizitat dhe kur nenen e braktisen te gjithe, sidomos grate e Viles, me te cilat hynte e dilte ndonjehere. Nenen e merzisnin bisedat, ajo pelqente te rrinte mbyllur ne dhome. Dhe pinte. Ne raste te tilla kushdo te trokiste, ne nuk e hapnim deren. Nuk e di nga e moren vesh grate e Viles qe ajo pinte, megjithate vazhdonin ti benin vizite, sic u shkonte dhe ajo. Ate e bojkotuan kur u hap fjala se po shihej te hynte e te dilte te strofulla e Cerberit, por kjo ndodhi me vone, kur une shkoja ne shkolle. E ketu eshte vendi te pohoj mekatin me te madh te jetes sime, ato kohe une e urreja nenen. Tani me del gjumi naten, nje makth me shtrengon per fyti: me duket sikur bej pjese dhe une ne turmen qe e coi ate drejt vdekjes. 

Perpiqem shpesh ti gjej nje shpjegim urrejtjes sime te athershme. Mirepo spiralja e arsyetimit me fut ne nje rruge pa krye. Gjithcka duhet te kete nisur kur une kuptova se gjerat e kesaj bote nk po me benin me pershtypje dhe kete e lidhe me nje mbremje te nxehte. Nena nuk gjeti dot kurre nje ilac per buburrecat, ato vazhdonin te vertiteshin neper dhome sovrane. Nen driten e vdekur te llambes elektrike nena rrinte ne kembe ne mes te dhomes, me nje vrastare ne dore, pergjonte buburrecat, sapo shfaqej ndonje i sulej, e vriste, qellonte qe nuk e vriste. Edhe po te vriste ndonje, ato nuk zhdukeshin, dilnin nga rrezat si nje kaloresi e zeze dhe ajo nevrikosej, sidomos me mua. Prej kohesh une nuk e ndihmoja me ne luften kunder buburrecave. Ata nuk me shqetesonin, ishin banore te asaj dhome po aq sa ne dhe ne nuk ndryshonim shume nga buburrecat. Pikesrisht ate mbremje te nxehte, kur nena ishte bere nervoze nga buburrecat, po ndoshta me shuma nga une, ne dere u ndien trokitjet e Sokratit te Rrjedhur. Vrapova te hapja deren. Nena e nderpreu betejen, e ftoi te sapo ardhurin te ulej dhe i nxorri raki me goten e kristalte. 

Smund te them nese Sokrati i Rrjedhur ia tregoi nenes fundin e babait te saj ate mbremje. Mundet tia kishte treguar me pare, mundet tia kete treguar me vone, nje mbremje tjeter. Por mua me kujtohet qarte se ndodhi ne nje mbremje te nxehte pavaresisht se kur, qe nje histori te cilen nenen e beri te qante, mua me la indiferente, ndonese fjala ishte per gjyshin tim. Se kush ishte gjyshi im nga nena e kuptova me vone. Hija e tij me ka ndjekur nga pas qysh nga ajo mbremje e nxehte e femijerise ne Vilen e Shtrigave, kur nga goja e Sokratit te Rrjedhur mesova fundin e tij. Nena nuk me kishte folur kurre per te. Deri atehere une njihja gjyshen nga babai, por ajo ndodhej larg, ne qytetin M. Ne nuk mund te shkonim tek ajo, as ajo nuk mund te vinte te ne. Sa per gjyshin dhe gjyshen nga nena, ata kishin vdekur, vetem kaq dija. Dhe u habita kur nga goja e Sokratit te Rrjedhur degjova gjyshi im nuk paskej vdekur. 

Po rrija shtrire ne kanape. Nuk e kisha mendjen fort te biseda e tyre, ja ngaqe nxehtesia mbytese e mbremjes nuk me lejonte te perqendrohesha, ja ngaqe me terhiqnin me shume buburrecat. Ato shfaqeshin ne qoshet e erreta, ne fillim te druajtura, tere vigjilence. Pastaj u dilte frika, nuk u kanosej ndonje rrezik, e shihnin, dhe vraponin tere hare nga nje qoshe e dhomes ne tjetren, dhe une prishja me kureshtje nese do te ciftezoheshin, me kishte rastisur te shihja buburreca te ciftezuara, duke bere dashuri, do te thoshte Sergei. Me ne fund syte me zune dy prej tyre prane njeri tjetrit, te palevizshem, si te ngrodhur dhe ate cast Sokrati i rrjedhur tha dicka qe me terhoqi vemendjen. Ai tha se gjyshin tim e kishin vrare me urdher te Hadit. Nuk e di, me beri shume pershtypje me shume pershtypje fakti qe gjyshin e kishin vrare, apo emri Had, i shqiptuar prej vizitorit neper dhembe, me ze te ulet. Pa i shqitur syte nga buburrecat, ia vura veshin bisedes. Une kam qene deshmitar i krimit, vazhdoi Sokrati i Rrjedhur, isha i shtruar ne spitalin e burgut ne te njejten kohe me te. Kurohej nga veshkat por betohem se gjendja e tij nuk kishte arritur piken e fundit. Ate e vrane me nje injeksion, e ai u perpelit pa i ardhur ne ndihme askush, asnje mjek nuk u gjend ta shihte kur perpelitej ne agonine e vuajtjeve derisa dha shpirt dhe u hap fjala se kishte vdekur nga nje krize azotemie. Genjeshtra! Hadi nuk mund te flinte i qete pa e pare ate te vdekur. Ai vagabond keshtu i zhduku te gjithe, njeri pas tjetrit, sic me mban dhe mua te mbyllur ne kete humbetire ku me eshte harruar dhe emri. Tet eti se paku i ka mbetur emri. 

Duket nena nuk u ngushellua qe babait te saj i kishte mbetur emri. Ate e mbyti denesa. Ajo tha se dicka te tille e kishte degjuar, por jo nga deshmitare okulare. Ajo shtoi se ato kohe kishte qene e vogel. Ja, verejti duke shikuar nga une, sa Lori, dhe ndodhesha ne te njejtat rrethana si tani, ne nje grope midis dy malesh. Kur nena veshtroi nga une pata nje ngasje te ngrihesha. Te shkoja tek ajo, ti thosha se me vinte keq per te gjitha. Per gjyshin qe e kishin vrare ne spitalin e burgut. Per ate vete qe ne moshen time kishte jetuar ne nje grope mes dy malesh. Ta pyesja nese ajo se paku e kishte njohur te atin para se ta vrisnin. Une per vete nuk e mbaja mend tim ate, fytyren ia njihja vetem nga fotografite dhe, sidoqofte, ajo nuk duhej te qante tani, sic nuk po me vinte per te qare mua, ndonese im ate ndodhej ne burg dhe kisha afersisht te njejtat arsye per te qare. Nuk leviza. Syte me vajten te buburrecat, ato nderkaq ishin ciftezuar dhe mendja ime u shperqendrua. Buburrecat ciftezoheshin si breshkat. Si buajt. Nje dite kisha vajtur me Sergein nga keneta te gjenim fole me veze rosash te egra dhe ne vend te tyre zbuluam dy buaj te ciftezuar. Bualli ishte trupmadh, buallica trupvogel. Une u tmerrova nga pamja qe mu shfaq para syve. Mu duk sikur bualli i ngritur mbi dy kembet e prapme dhe dy te perparmet mbi trupin e buallicesi me ca levizje te shemtuara dhe koken qe mezi e mbante perpjete, do ta shtypte nen vete buallicen. Do ta zhyste ne kenete. Mirepo buallica nuk bente asnje perpjekje per te shpetuar, ajo rrinte pa levizur, e lejonte buallin te bente cte donte, ndersa Sergei kenaqej duke i veshtruar, dhe zuri te leshonte ca klithma. Pata frike se ne ate dalldi ai do te bente me mua ate qe po bente bualli me buallicen. E trembur ua mbatha, u ktheva ne shtepi me nje fryme duke vrapuar neper fushetire, me pamjen e buajve qe nuk me shqitej dhe friken e paprovuar ndonjehere nga dalldia e Sergeit. 

Nje ngacmim i fundit per te marre pjese ne biseden e te rriturve me erdhi nga emri Had. Desha ta pyesja njerin prej tyre, nenen ose Sokratin e Rrjedhur, se kush ishte Hadi. Por edhe nga kjo hoqa dore. Ne nje fare menyre i dhashe pergjigje vete. Duhej te ishte nje qenie pak a shume e ngjajshme me Cerberin. Sa here qellonte te kryqezohesha me te ne qendren plot lluce e bajga te fermes, kur shkoja ose dilja nga shkolla, me kujtohej dridhja e dores se nenes mbremjen e mberritjes sone ne Vilen e Shtrigave dhe me pershkonin te rrenqethura. Une ende nuk e dija se ashtu sic nuk e zinte gjumi Hadin pa e pare te vdekur gjyshin, ashtu nuk e zinte gjumi edhe Cerberin pa e cuar drejt vdekjes nenen. Shpesh me duket sikur Cerberi jane pamje te ndryshme, ne kohe dhe vende te ndryshme, te te njejtit person. 

Rrokullima e nenes nisi pak me vone. Ajo perkon me mberritjen e letres se katert apo te peste te tim eti, kur mua zune te me binin ne sy disa ndryshime ne sjelljet e saj. Cdo dite une nisesha per ne shkolle me nenen. Si ecnim nja nje ore neper rrugen e qerreve, ajo kthehej nga stallat, une vazhdoja me tej, deri ne shkolle. Nje dite u gdhiva e semure, me merreshin mendte e me vinte per te vjelle. Kjo do te thoshte se nena sdo te me lejonte te shkoja ne shkolle. Ne raste te tilla rrija prane ditares me ore te tera. Ishte shume interesante. Nganjehere shfaqeshin banoret e Viles se Shtrigave, te cilet i njihja te gjithe dhe te gjitheve ua dija historine. Fjala vjen, babai i Sergeit. Ky ishte nje burre shtatlarte, me ca nofulla te kercyera, ish-oficer. Tani punonte arave dhe, sic thuhej bente dashuri me nje grua nga fshati. Kesaj i kishte vdekur burri dhe ishte shemtire. Dija dhe plot histori te tjera te mesuara kur nenes i vinin per vizita grate. Por ne syte e mi me enigmatiket mbeteshin banoret perballe nesh: nje grua qe nuk dilte kurre ne pune se bashku me femijet e saj, nje djale e nje vajze, te dy te rritur. Ndonese banonin perballe nesh, i shihja rralle. Sipas grave, kjo ishte familja e nje personi te fuqishem te denuar me burg dhe e shoqja mbahej rende, nuk denjonte te ulej ne rangun e te tjereve. Me tej, ato shtonin dicka te pabesueshme: djali bente dashuri me te motren. E thoshin nga ligesia, keshtu mendoja. Djali dhe vajza ishin te bukur si yje, tere kohen rrinin bashke, shperfilles si e ema. 

Ate dite, kur u gdhiva e semure, percolla nga dritarja kthimin e tufes. Ne fillim mberriten te bukurit e perfolur, ne fund Sokrati i Rrjedhur. Te gjithe te nxire, mbytur ne pluhur. Une vazhdoja te qendroja ne dritare edhe pas kthimit te Sokratit te Rrjedhur. Tufa nuk ishte kthyer e plote. Mungonte nena. Kaloi nje ore dhe ajo spo dukej. Qe nje dite e zymte, me ca re te uleta, nga keneta shkarkoheshin rrufe. Nenen e shqova ne fushetire kur qielli vetetiu dhe u perhap nje bubullime e forte. Tutje dukej brezi i shiut. Nena zyri te afrohej bashke me brezin e shiut. Dhe mberriten njekohesisht, nena ne dhome, litaret e rrebeshit ne dritare. 

Gjeja e pare qe me ra ne sy ishte nje send qe ajo e mbante nen sqetull, te mbeshtjelle me gazete. Me ra ne sy gjithashtu se kishte pire. Kur u perkul te me puthte, ndjeva ere alkooli. Nena pinte ne shtepi, nuk kishte qelluar kurre te kthehej nga stallat me ere alkooli. Ne stalla ajo vishej me cizme e kominoshe. Keto i linte atje, megjithate rrobat e saj sillnin ne shtepi eren e stallave. Ajo me kot nderrohej perseri, ne dhomen tone do te gjendej gjithmone dicka qe te clironte eren e stallave. Vete trupi i saj tashme vinte ere stallash. E ndoshta kjo ka qene arsyeja qe nena, me ne fund, vendosi te gjente nje rruge per te shpetuar nga era e stallave. Por ate dite mua sme lindi ndonje dyshim. Per rrjedhoje, nuk u perpoqa te merrja me mend pse ate dita nena nuk ishte kthyer ne shtepi, jo me ere stallash po me ere alkooli. As sendi qe ajo mbante nen sqetull te mbeshtjelle me gazete, nuk me ngjalli ndonje dyshim. Ai ishte nje radiotransistor i markes Iliria. Ne nuk kishim ndonje radio dhe ne Vilen e Shtrigave askush nuk kishte radiotransistor, aq me pak te markes Iliria. Nena e kishte sjelle nje te tille vetem per mua. Me drita apo pa drita, une mund te degjoja cfare te doja, sidomos emision Teatri ne mikrofon. Une ngordhja per emision Teatri ne mikrofon. Nje here ne jave, cdo te premte pasdite, shkoja te Sokrati i Rrjedhur, ai kishte nje radio, por kjo nuk zgjati shume. Bashke me te, ne te njejtin apartament, banonte nje familje me tre djem te rritur. Une i futa shpejt ne kategorine e cerbereve. Cerberet kishin nje turi, brenda ose jashte Viles se Shtrigave. Si plot te tjere, ata zune tia nxinin jeten nenes, i dilnin ne rruge, e ndiqnin, vinin deri ne shtepi, trokisnin ne dere, e kjo ka qene nje periudhe e zeze per mua dhe per nenen. Nuk e di cberi ajo qe ata e lane te qete.

Ate dite i drejtova nenes vetem nje pyetje: ku e kishte blere radiotransistorin. Ajo mu pergjigh terthorazi. Nuk e kam blere me tha, e solla per ty. Pergjigja me mjaftoi. Skishte rendesi e kishte blere apo jo, tashme isha bere me radiotransistor. E ndeza, gjeta nje stacion, aty jepej muzike e nderkaq nena qe nderruar, kishte veshur rrobat e shtepise dhe po lexonte nje leter. Kjo duhet te kete qene letra e katert apo e peste e tim eti. Ate dite, pasi e lexoi letren, ajo nuk qau. As nuk u ul ti shkruante menjehere, sic bente zakonisht. Ajo e palosi letren, e futi ne zarf, zarfin e vuri sdi se ku. Me kujtohet, ne dere u ndien tre trokitje te lehta. Une shova radion. Dhe nuk vrapova te hapja deren. Nena ma beri me shenje te mos e hapja. 

Disa dite me vone ajo ndryshoi vendin e punen: nga stallat e lopeve kaloi ne zyrat e fermes, pastruese. Une nuk isha ne gjendje ta masja kete ndryshim. As te ngrija pikepyetje. Vura re vetem nje gje: nena zyri ti kushtonte kujdes paraqitjes se saj. Ne fillim kjo nuk me beri pershtypje. Kujdesi i nenes mu kthye ne torture kur ne veshin tim mberriten fjalet sipas te cilave ajo shihej te hynte e te dilte te strokfulla e Cerberit. Dhe se radiotransistorin tim te markes Iliria banoret e Viles se Shtrigave e njihnin mire. E kishin pare ne zyren e Cerberit sa here ua sillte puna te paraqiteshin atje. Ata paraqiteshin atje kur i therriste Cerberi. Ose kur shkonin te nxirrnin tek ai ndonje leje per te takuar te afermit, ne qytetet prej nga i kishin debuar. Te gjitha keto mi tregoi nje dite Sergei, buze kenetes. Ne po kerkonim per fole me veze rosash te egra, e perseri na u shfaqen buajt, e une u largova, ja nga ato qe mesova prej Sergeit per nenen dhe prejardhjen e radiotransistorit, ja nga frika se buajt do te ciftezoheshin e Sergei do te leshonte klithmat e tij. 

Me tej, sa here e shihja nenen duke u rregulluar para pasqyres, perfshihesha nga nje gjendje e semure. Me shfaqej skena e buajve ne kenete, mashkulli i ngritur mbi kembet e prapme e te perparmet te vendosura ne shpinen e femres, me ato levizjet e shemtuara, koken qe mezi e mbante perpjete, dhe femra trupvogel nen te, e nenshtruar. E mua me behej se ajo ishte nena ime, e siper saj Cerberi, e ky e mbante te mberthyer midis putrave te tij, e shtypte nen peshen e trupit te madh, e mua me vinte te ulerija, te shkoja tia rrembeja nenes kreherin nga dora, edhe pasqyren, tia thyeja cope-cope, ti thoja se ishte bere lavire, tashme kete fjale e kisha mesuar, nje lavire jo dosido, lavire e perbindeshit qe torturonte banoret e Viles se Shtrigave dhe ata e tregonin me gisht, e urrenin, sic e urreja dhe une. 

Nuk ia theva ndonjehere nenes as kreherin, as pasqyren. Ne fillim vuaja perbrenda. Ishte nje brejtje sfilitese, qe me shkaterronte nervat. Derisa nje dite, kur dola nga shkolla, une nuk mora rrugen e qerreve neper fushetire per tu kthyer te Vila e Shtrigave. Qendrova e fshehur pas nje gardhi orej nga dukej ngrehina me cati tjegullash e zyrave te fermes, e perballe saj strofulla e Cerberit. Si u larguan te gjithe e ne qender kishte mbetur hapur vetem berberi, pashe nenen. Ajo doli nga zyrat dhe vajti drejt e te strofulla e Cerberit. Para syve mu shfaq skena e kenetes por ne vend te buajve, Cerberi me nenen time. Me hipi te sulesha drejt asaj ngrehine pa e patur te qarte perse, mjafton te sulesha, te futesha brenda e tia jepja ulerimes. U largova. U ndeja e braktisur e vetme ne nje bote cerberesh. Dhe qeniesh te dobeta si nena ime. Ata ishin te ngjajshem, Cerberi dhe nena. Te krahasueshem me buajt e kenetes. Me breshkat. Me brumbujt. Po te qe e mundur do ti shnderroja ne brumbuj, do ti vrisja pa pike meshire qe te dy. Sic vriste nena buburrecat e dhomes. Me tu kthyer ne shtepi gjeta radiotransistorin dhe zura vend ne dritare. Me koken te zbrazur. Shpirtin te thare. E pazonja te qaja. Ne vijen e horizontit u shfaq nje pike e zeze dhe une mendova se ishte nje brumbull. Duka u afruar pika u zmadhua, zuri te merrte trajta dhe, se fundi, shqova nenen. Kur ajo mberriti poshte Viles, une e flaka radiotransistorin nga dritarja. Ai vajti e i ra me zhurme prane kembeve. Nena ngriti koken dhe une pashe fytyren e saj te tmerruar. 

Kjo me ka mbetur prej nenes, fytyra e tmerruar. Syte tane u kryqezuan por une nuk iu shmanga. U shmang ajo: u perkul more ne toke radiotransistorin e thyer. Une vazhdoja te rrija prane dritares edhe kur degjova rrotullimin e celesit ne brave. Nena u fut ne dhome pa fjale. Ndryshe nga ce prisja, ajo nuk me drejtoi asnje qortim. E la radion ne nje qoshe dhe me ze te qete, si te mos kishte ndodhur asgje, me pyeti cdeshiroja te me pergatiste per te ngrene. Une iu pergjigja ftohte dhe shkurt: nuk dua asgje! Ajo kembenguli, me pyeti ne deshiroja te me gatuante per ate mbremje nje trishk, trishku ishte nje embelsire qe mua me pelqente shume dhe embelsira ne gatuanim rralle. Une perseri iu pergjigja ftohte dhe shkurt, jo. Nena u zbeh. Ajo nuk mund te ushtronte kurrfare autoriteti ndaj meje. Donte vetem nje gje, te mos ia haja shpirtin. Ndersa une isha e vendosur per te kunderten. Kur me rane ne dore dhe lexova letrat e tim eti, zbulova nje vrasje te pangushellueshme ndergjegjeje se deshira ime e atyre koheve per ta bere nenen te vuante i ngjante asaj te tim eti. I mjeri im ate, duhet te kete vuajtur tmerresisht nga xhelozia, sic vuaja une. Nuk e di ci shkruante nena atij, por jam e sigurte se nga ane te tjera ai duhej te merrte letra te nxira per nenen. Derisa vendosi te mos i shkruante me. Vendosi edhe ai ta braktiste, ate qe tashme e kishin braktisur te gjithe. E keshtu vjen fundi i saj. 

Atehere ne shkolle mua me quanin vajza e kurves. Une dilja e para e klases ne mesime por nuk mungonin ata qe me vinin ne dukje se lodhesha kot. Bije e nje te burgosuri politik dhe vajza e nje kurve, njeherazi bije e nje ish-te burgosuri politik me nam, e kishte vendin te Vila e Shtrigave. Dhe nuk mund te shkonte pertej arave buze kenetes. Ky ngacmim me gerryente cdo dite. Kjo qe arsyeja qe, me ne fund, gjate nje ore mesimi be klase u drodha nga nje perfytyrim i frikshem: te nena pashe te ardhmen time. Pra, do te vinte nje dite e une do te martohesha me nje burre si im ate. Ky do te binte ne burg dhe mua, kudo qe te ndodhesha, me priste Vila e Shtrigave. Ajo ishte e perjetshme, sic ishte i perjetshem nje Cerber. Pa i kerkuar leje mesuesit u ngrita, dola jashte. Nuk e kisha fort te qarte cpo ndodhte brenda meje. Ndjeja pendese dhe tmerr. Mbi te gjitha, doja te shkoja te nena. Ti puthja duart. Ti kerkoja falje. Ti thosha se ishte qenia ime me e dashur. Keshtu bera, vajta drejt e te zyra e fermes, por nenen nuk e gjeta. Nje burre me tha se ajo ishte larguar para nje ore. 

Ia krisa vrapit neper fushetire. Me sa me hanin kembet. Me fytyren qe me digjte nga djersa. Dhe nje deshire per te mberritur ne shtepi sa me pare. E me te mberritur ti hidhesha nenes ne qafe. Ta siguroja se tash e tutje do ti bindesha per cdo gje. Nuk do ta lija vetem. Tash e tutje nuk duhej ta cante koken qe grate e Viles se Shtrigave nuk i vinin per vizite. Tash e tutje do te me kishte mua, kurdohere prane saj, si nje qen besnik, e gatshme ta mbroja nga rreziqet, te gjakosesha per te, te vdisja per te. Kur mberrita ne shtepi dhe u gjenda ne dhome, te gjitha keto me ngecen ne gryke. Bashke me nenen ndodhej Sokrati i Rrjedhur. Ajo po rrinte ulur ne karrige prane tryezes. Fytyra e saj ishte e zbehte. Kurre nuk e kisha pare nje zbehtesi ne tille ne fytyren e nenes. Ajo me hodhi nje veshtrim, pastaj i hoqi syte prej meje, i perqendroi diku, ne boshllek. E mua me pershkuan mornica, mendova se duhej te ishte e semure. Iu afrova, e pyeta ckishte, e ajo vazhdoi te qendronte ashtu, pa mu pergjigjur, e verdhe dylle, me vershtrimin gjithmone ne boshllek, derisa Sokrati i Rrkedhur me vuri doren ne koke, me largoi prej saj, pastaj u perkul, me puthi ne te dyja faqet e me zerin e mbytur me pershperiti ne vesh te mos e lodhja nenen tani, kishte ndodhur dicka shume e keqe. 

Hollersirat e asaj qe kishte ndodhur une i mora vesh pak me vone. Aty per aty mesova se babai im kishte vdekur. Kete ma beri te ditur Sokrati i Rrjedhur kur une zura vend ne divan dhe ai u ul prane meje, e me vuri doren ne koke, e me ze te mbytur me njoftoi mandaten, pra im ate kishte vdekur e une duhej ta mbaja veten, te tregohesha e forte. E verteta ishta ca me e nderlikuar. Babai nuk kishte vdekur nga ndonje semundje. Ai qe vrare bashke me nje te denuar tjeter ne nje perpjekje per tu arratisur nga burgu. Hollesirat mberriten te Vila e Shtrigave nje jave pas ngjarjes, kur trupi i tij tashme mbulohej nen dhe, ne ndonje grope diku, qe nuk do ta merrnim vesh kurre ku ndodhej. Mundet qe nena ti dinte qysh ne fillim keto hollesira, por une nuk i mesova prej saj. Ajo nuk me hapi ndonje bisede per vdekjen e tim eti. As per hollesirat e vrasjes se tij. Qysh nga ajo dite nena u mbyll. Dhe une kalova nje periudhe te tmerrshme, me te tmerrshmen e jetes sime. 

Ajo u paraqit ne pune qe te nesermen. Si zakonisht, me mori me vete ne mengjes dhe te dyja pershkuam rrugen e pafund te qerreve. Ajo ecte perpara, une prapa. Ne nje heshtje varri. Ky rrugetim neper hapesiren e vdekur te fushetires, u kthye per mua ne torture. Ecja prapa saj e sigurte se po ti flisja nuk do te me pergjigjej. Ajo nuk duronte me njeri, as mua. Tashme edhe Sokrati i Rrjedhur nuk ishte i mirepritur, kur vinte ai nena heshtte, mezi nxirrte ndonje fjale, derisa tjetri largohej, e ajo ngucej ta mbyllte deren me shul. Pastaj, ndersa buburrecat bridhnin pa frike nga njeri cep i dhomes ne tjetrin, guxonin te ngjiteshin dhe mbi tryeze, ajo pinte. Ndonjehere qante. Dhe une e shihja me zemer te ngrire. Nuk guxoja ti flisja, ti drejtoja ndonje pyetje, aq me pak ti thosha te mos pinte. Njehere qe e bera kete, ajo me uleriu, e une pata frike se mos me rrihte, por ajo nuk me rrahu. Mesa me kujtohet, medalionin ma tregoi ne nje nga keto gjendje te dehura, pas te cilave te nesermen ne mengjes mezi ngrihej, po te mos e zgjoja une rrezik te mos ngrihej fare. Dhe ecnim te dyja ne hapesiren e vdekur te fushetires, ajo para e une prapa, dhe ndaleshim te qendra, kurdohere me balte, e fermes, ajo kthehej nga zyrat, une vazhdoja me tej deri ne shkolle, e keshtu cdo dite, ne nje merzi perzier me frike, qe kujtoja se nuk do te merrnin fund kurre. 

Ne nje nga keto dite, kur dola nga shkolla, Sergei po me priste jashte. Atehere Sergei ishte ne klasen e tete, une ne te katerten. Ai dukej i hutuar dhe tha se do te me tregonte dicka te rendesishme. Puna qe keshtu: te dera e zyrave te fermes kishin ngjitur nje flete-rrufe. Autoret shtronin pyetjen: deri kur drejtoria do te mbante si pastruese nje femer te perdale, bije dhe grua armiqsh te popullit, ndersa grave dhe vajzave tona te ndershme u bie bretku arave? Pastaj shtoheshin fjale te tjera, qe sipas Sergeit ishin thumba drejtuar Cerberit, ndonese emri i tij nuk permendej. Flete-rrufeja sme beri pershtypje. Djalli ishte shume i zi, nuk mund te nxihej me keq. Keshtu duhej te mendonte dhe nena. Ajo ishte kthyer ne shtepi perpara meje dhe mu duk e qete. Flete-rrufene nuk e zume ne goje, pra as asaj nuk i kishte bere ndonje pershtypje. 

Ate mbremje nena piu, jo aq sa te dehej, ne shishe nuk kishte mbetur aq raki sa te dehej dhe ne mengjes me tha se nuk ndihej mire, rrugen per ne shkolle do ta beja vetem. Ishte e zbehte. Cdo mengjes ajo ngrihej e zbehte dhe une nuk kisha ndonje arsye te merakosesha nga zbehtesia e fytyres se nenes. Rastisi qe me te zbritur poshte takova Sergein. Ai me propozoi qe te mos shkonim fare ne shkolle ate dite. Plani i tij ishte tua mbathnim nga keneta, si gjithmone per te gjetur fole me veze rosash te egra, ndonese vazhdimisht kishim deshtuar, nuk kishim arritur te gjenim kurre fole me veze rosash te egra. Ne ato vise rosat e egra nuk dukeshin kurre. Ne vend te tyre na shfaqeshin buajt e mua kjo kafshe nuk me pelqente, me dukej tmerresisht e shemtuar dhe pise, dhe e peshtire. Megjithate propozimin e Sergeit e pranova, tekefundit per mua shkolla skishte me kuptim, dilja mire apo keq me mesime. 

Nena i dha fund jetes kur une bridhja me Sergein ne kerkim te foleve me veze rosash te egra. Me kot. Pame vetem nje gjarper qe iu hodh nje bretkose dhe e ndoqem skenen te fshehur pas kallamishteve, derisa ai e gelltiti ngadale, e perpiu te teren. Me pas kjo skene me ka munduar vazhimisht. Me mundon edhe sot. Me duket sikur nena eshte larguar nga kjo bote kur une shihja gelltitjen e bretkoses nga gjarperi. Ne ato caste mendoja se bretkosa duhej te vuante tmerresisht dhe, nese do te kishte pasur mundesi te ulerinte, do te leshonte ca ulerima ngjethese. Bretkosa nuk mund te ulerinte dhe gjarperi e gelltiti ne heshtje. E mua me behet se edhe nenen e ka gelltitur nje gjarper. Ne heshtje. Ajo duhet te kete patur nje vdekje te tmerrshme, por askush nuk kishte degjuar gje, qofte dhe renkimin me te vogel. U ktheva ne shtepi afer mbremjes. Nenen e kishin hequr prej kohesh. Ne dhome gjeta vetem Sokratin e Rrjedhur. Ate nate ai qendroi me mua. Qendroi dhe nete te tjera. 

Nena kishte pire bar minjsh. Atehere une nuke dija cishte bari i minjve. Dhe me dridhet mishi kur mendoj se sa shume duhet te kete vuajtur. Me ngushellon vetem nje gje: une e di ku ndodhet varri i saj. Nje dite do te shkoj atje. Tani prej saj kane mbetur vetem kockat, por se paku di ku ti gjej. Do ti heq, do ti varros gjetiu. Ne nje vend ku te shkoj per ti cuar nje buqete me lule. Te mos e le perjetesisht te Vila e Shtrigave. Ndersa per tim ate, smund te bej asgje. Askush nuk e di ku e kane kallur. 

Nja tre-kater dite pas varrimit te nenes, me thane te paraqitesha te strfulla e Cerberit. Atje me priste nje burre. Ky vinte i deguar nga gjyshja ime prej babai dhe Cerberi me beri te ditur se qysh ate dite duhej te largohesha, te shkoja me burrin. Nuk paraq,ta ndonje kundershtim. Nuk kisha arsye te paraqisja ndonje kundershtim. Keshtu u largova nga Vila e Shtrigave dhe vajta te jetoja me gjyshen ne qytetin M. Gjithcka me pas eshte e rendomte, ska me asgje per te rrefyer.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Vini re se si ndryshon raporti i rrefyeses dhe nenes se saj me buburrecat. Fillimisht perpiqen te gjejne ilac per ti shfarosur, ne pamundesi per ti gjetur i luftojne. E para vajza e vogel heq dore nga lufta duke kuptuar se buburrecat kane po aq te drejte ne ate dhome sa dhe ata te dyja. Me pas, me degradimin moral te nenes, dhe kjo dorezohet. Tani buburrecat ecin sovrane, dhe guxojne te ngjiten deri ne tavoline. Keshtu realizohet zvenitja e plote e personazheve duke i lene ato pa dallim nga zvarritesit e zinj. 

Nje paralelizem tjeter i gjetur jane perpjekjet e vazhdueshme te femijeve, rrefyeses dhe Sergeit, per te gjetur fole me veze rosash te egra, qe mbase deri diku mund te simbolizojne lirine. Por ne ato vise, nuk kishte rosa te egra, por vetem buaj. Dhe ne perpjekjen e fundit per te gjetur rosa te egra, ata shohin ne fakt nje bretkose te gelltitet nga gjarpri, dalengadale, pa "nxjerre ze", ashtu sic jep shpirt ne krahun tjeter nderkohe dhe nena e rrefyeses.

----------


## Diabolis

Lëkura e qenit himn grave 


E. Demo
Si një tren i fshehtë që lidh Bratislavën me Parisin. Romani më i suksesshëm në këto 13 vjet i shkrimtarit shqiptar Fatos Kongoli, Lëkura e qenit, pas përkthimit sllovakisht në dhjetor 2004, është hedhur në qarkullim në Francë dy ditë më parë nga shtëpia botuese që prej shtatë vjetësh boton autorin, Edition Rivages. Një poemë e gjatë dashurie për gratë që ai ka dashur. Fatos Kongoli ia del mbanë me dyluftimin mjeshtëror mes dëshirës seksuale dhe fatkeqësisë. Lëkura e qenit është një himn për gratë. Është gjithashtu tragjedia e një bote të mbytur në lotë. Me këtë koment të parë të botuesit Rivages është prezantuar Peau de chien (Lëkura e qenit). Protagonist i këtij romani është Krist Tarapi, një personazh që me këtë mbiemër simbolik, Tarapi, nuk ka bërë asgjë të rëndësishme në jetën e vet, përpos se është hedhur i pasigurtë nga një marrëdhënie seksualo-erotike në tjetrën. Madje me mend ai tradhton edhe gruan e tij të sapovdekur Margën, pasi ka takuar shoqen e të bijës Lorën, e cila e hedh në ngasjet e hershme, me gratë që kanë lënë gjurmë në jetën e tij. 
Fatos Kongoli me këtë roman na bind se po i jep letërsisë shqipe antiheroin e vazhdueshëm, individin dje i tredhur nga izolimi ideologjik, një individ pa jetë private, ndërsa sot i përpëlitur në krizën e identitetit të personaliteti të shumëfishtë që jeton në një shoqëri në krizë, ku është futur prej më shumë se një dekade shoqëria shqiptare e tranzicionit. Kjo është jeta e Krist Tarapit e cila bëri që Lëkura e qenit të vlerësohet si romani më i mirë i vitit 2004, botim i Toena, ndërsa shkrimtari i tij të marrë çmimin më të lartë kombëtar për letërsinë që ka marrë ndonjë shkrimtar i gjallë tek, Penda e Artë. 
Fatos Kongoli u lind në Elbasan në vitin 1944. Ndërmjet viteve 1961-1964 ndjek studimet për matematikë në universitetin e Pekinit. Me prishjen e marrëdhënieve kthehet dhe vazhdon studimet në Shqipëri dhe diplomohet në Universitetin e Tiranës. 
Në vitet 1968-1969 punon si mësues matematike në fshat. Për pesë vitet më pas punon si redaktor i gazetës letrare Drita, në 1977-1992 redaktor në shtëpinë botuese Naim Frashëri, në 1995-1998 gazetar në të përditshmen Rilindja Demokratike. Me romanin I humburi, Kongoli, heq përfundimisht dorë nga të gjitha angazhimet politike-intelektuale dhe hyn seriozisht në letërsi, duke sjellë me radhë ciklin e romaneve Burgjet e kujtesës, Lëkura e qenit dhe vetëm një muaj më parë romanin Te porta e Shën Pjetrit. 
Shtëpia botuese Rivages me qendër në Paris, ka botuar nga ky autor I humburi (Le Paumé), 1997, Kufoma (L´ombre de l´autre), Dragoi i fildishtë, Ëndrra e Damokleut (Le rêve de Damoclès), madje këto dy tituj të fundit janë ribotuar në format xhepi po nga Rivages. Romanet janë përkthyer në frëngjisht nga Edmond Tupja.
Lëkura e qenit do të hidhet në qarkullim në vjeshtë në Gjermani, dhe autori pritet të nënshkruajë kontratën për përkthimin e kësaj vepre polonisht.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Kongoli: Cmimi "Nobel", shume larg per mua  

E Marte, 08 Nentor 2005 

"Endrra e Demokleut", romani i ngjizur ne vitin 1997, ishte ai qe e kurorezoi Fatos Kongolin, fitues te cmimit "Balkanika". Ndersa 2 dite me pare, ai u cilesua si shkrimtari me i mire i panairit te 8-te te librit. Dhe pse refuzon te kete romane te tij qe i ka me perzemer, nuk i shpeton pa permendur faktin qe "Lekura e Qenit" dhe "Dragoi i Fildishte", jane romanet qe kane brenda biografine e tij, madje ne shume raste gjenden edhe pershkrime autentike te situatave, ne te cilat shkrimtari eshte ndodhur shpesh here. Ka fituar 3 here cmimin "Penda e argjendte" dhe vetem nje vit me pare, ne 2004-en, u kurorezua me cmimin "Penda e arte". 

Flet shkrimtari Fatos Kongoli 

U cilesuat si shkrimtari me i mire i panairit te 8-te te librit, si ndjeheni? 

Per mua dhe per kedo, ky eshte nje vleresim i larte, po te kemi parasysh edhe numrin e madh te autoreve qe ishin kandidate per kete cmim. Dhe kjo eshte dicka shume e vecante dhe shume mbreselenese. 

Ky nuk eshte cmimi i pare per ju? 

Po, kjo pyetje me ve pak ne siklet, por mund te them se eshte nje kenaqesi shume e madhe, dhe ne fund te fundit, cmimet nuk merren vetem sepse ti i deshiron ato, dhe pse une i kam deshiruar shume ato. Por jane te tjere ata qe vleresojne dhe qe gjykojne, se nje cmim i tille eshte i merituar prej teje. Dhe cmimet qe une kam marre, jane dhene nga juri krejt te ndryshme, e kjo me ben te mendoj se tek e fundit, une vertet i kam merituar keto cmime. Jane fryt i punes sime nder vite dhe besoj qe nuk ka asnje shkrimtar, sado i madh qe te jete ai, te mos ndjeje kenaqesi per cmimet qe merr, sado modest qe te jete ai. 

Jeni i pari shkrimtar shqiptar qe fitoni cmimin "Balkanika", e quani rastesi apo jo? 

Une jam i pari dhe i vetmi shqiptar qe deri tani jam nderuar me kete cmim, dhe pse ne te kane marre pjese disa shkrimtare te tjere. Por edhe une kam konkurruar dhe here te tjera ne kete konkurs, dhe vetem te treten here qe une konkurova, u kurorezova si fitues. Por serish dua te them, se cmimet i japin te tjeret dhe neve na mbetet vetem kenaqesia kur mesojme se jemi ne fituesit. 

Shume pak preferojne te permendin emrin e nje vepre te tyre, per ta cilesuar si me te miren. Po ju? 

Edhe miqve te mi i them shpesh, qe dobesia ime eshte gjithmone per librin tim te fundit. Sepse librat pararendes tashme e kane zene nje vend te tyre, kane shkuar tek lexuesi dhe vleresimi i tyre cilido qe te kete qene, ai tashme eshte dhene. Ndersa romani me i fundit eshte si ai femija me i vogel, qe gjithmone ka nevoje per perkrahje. Por mund te them se, disa prej librave te mi kane qene me fat, si "I humburi", i cili vetem ne shqip ka pasur 4 botime dhe ne 4 gjuhe te huaja. Nje fat te ngjashem duket se do te kete edhe "Lekura e Qenit". 

Pothuajse ne cdo moment ishit prezent ne stenden e Toenes gjate panairit, deshire e juaja kjo? 

Ishte deshire e imja qe te shihja sesi shkonin librat e mi dhe te kisha nje kontakt direkt me lexuesin, pasi eshte kenaqesi e vecante te njohesh lexues, te cilet nuk i ke pare kurre. Dhe vija re, se disa me njihnin e te tjere jo, por qe serish interesoheshin per librin tim. Me vinte mire qe nje pjese e lexuesve, vinin enkas per librin tim. 

Z. Kongoli, e synoni "Nobel-in"? 

As nuk e coj neper mend, eshte shume larg per mua nje cmim i tille. 

Pse jo? 

Mendoj qe Kadareja e meriton kete cmim, pavaresisht nese e ka marre apo jo, por qe mund ta marre neser. Sa per veten time, eshte nje gje qe nuk e kam menduar ndonjehere, eshte nje cmim shume i larte. Dhe qe te marresh nje cmim te tille, duhet te jesh i propozuar, me sa di une, askush nuk e ka propozuar emrin tim deri tani. Dhe sigurisht qe do te isha dakord nese do te me propozonin, por nuk jam une personi qe mund te them se jam i denje per te garuar per ate cmim, apo jo. Por as me shkon ne mendje nje gje e tille. 

Jeni kryetar i jurise se konkursit letrar "Penda e Arte & Penda e Argjendte", si eshte ecuria e tij? 

Nuk eshte e lehte te drejtosh nje juri konkursi, pasi kjo pune kerkon shume kohe dhe te braktisesh te gjithe punet e tua. Dhe ne keto momente po vijojme me leximin e 190 veprave, per te nxjerre fituesit. Por nje pjese e tyre jane te lexuara me pare prej nesh dhe kjo na krijon disa lehtesira. Por, po mundohem qe te jem shume i paanshem, pasi nje pjese e mire e shkrimtareve jane te njohur prej meje, miq ne disa raste. Dhe me siguri qe do te kete edhe qejfmbetje. 

Mendoni qe 2 muaj e gjysme jane mjaftueshem per te lexuar te gjitha veprat? 

Ne pamje te pare, duket sikur nuk eshte nje kohe e mjaftueshme, ndersa po te kemi parasysh qe nje sere veprash jane te lexuara tashme prej nesh gjate vitit, ceshtja thjeshtohet. Dhe eshte krejtesisht e mundur, qe asnje veper te mos mbetet pa lexuar. 

Anisa YMERI

----------


## Dr Rieux

Kongolit i jane dashur pese libra dhe 15 vjet krijimtari per te pastruar shpirtin dhe kujtesen nga te zinxhiret e nje kohe te shkuar ne ciklin Burgjet e Kujteses (I humburi, Kufoma, Dragoi i fildishte, Endrra e Damokleut, Lekura e Qenit). Tani eshte gati te merret me te tashmen. 

Kam lexuar per se dyti romanin e tij te fundit "Te porta e Shen Pjetrit" dhe pershtypja e pare eshte pergjithsisht pozitive. Nje profesor universiteti me martesen ne prag te deshtimit, papritur gjendet viktime e nje atentati me bombe ne makine. Pak ore me pas nje i ri gjendet i vrare me nje plumb pas koke ne makinen per te cilet dyshohet se ka ngritur atentatin ne fjale. Menjehere pas kesaj shoqeruesi i tij ne makine zhduket pa lene gjurme. Vijojne me pas tre kendveshtrime (dhe njekohesisht rrefime) te ndryshme per ngjarjen ne fjale. Shpirti ende i padale i profesorit ne reanimacion reflekton mbi degradimin e marredhenies se tij martesore dhe lindjes se nje dashurie te re te cilen ai nuk gjen dot guxim ta shpalle, e nderkohe kjo mosshpallje i krijon nje vuajtje sizifiane ne castet e mbrame te gjallimit ne kete bote. Nje inspektor krimi qe i trembet nje dosjeje hetimore qe te con drejt emrave te njerezve te pushtetit (nje minister dhe nje deputet qendrojne pas nje investimi ndertuar me para te pista) ndodhet nen trysnine dhe friken e atentati te mundshem ndaj tij, ashtu sic i ka ndodhur me pare kolegeve te tij qe kane guxuar te kalojne cakun e lejuar. Nje i ri nga ata qe quhen "cecene" dhe "shpellare" ne Tiranen e sotme pasi ka marre vesh lajmin e vrasjes se shokut te tij ngujohet per tju ruajtur vrasesve qe nuk i njeh, ne pritje te dokumentave te fallsifikuara per te ikur nga Shqiperia. Ndersa kendveshtrimet perparojne drejt nje pike kritike duke i lene vendin njera tjetres, krijohet nje tension gjithnje ne rritje tek lexuesi: a do shpetoje profesori? a do clirohet nga barra e tij sizifiane ? a do te arrije i ngujuari te ike ? a do te arrije me pare inspektori tek ai apo vrasesit pa emer ? Nejse une nuk po e bej si Beni Hill (qe i tregon nje shikuesi se kush eshte vrasesi i nje filmi policesk qe pa filluar filmi).

Fatos Kongoli duket se trajton disa linja njeheresh per te perfshire sa me shume segmente te shoqerise se sotme shqiptare. Ne liber gjen intelektualin dhe te pashkollin, te kamurit e bllokut dhe moteleve buze bregdetit dhe "shpellaret e Cecenise", inspektorin e policise qe ende si ka perzene skrupujt morale dhe pronarin mafioz qe i nderron sekretaret adoleshente cdo gjashte muaj. Ashtu si thuajse te gjithe individet perberes te librit, kemi te bejme me nje shoqeri qe ende perpelitet nga dhimbjet e nje trazicioni pa fund.

Gjithsesi Porten e Shen Pjetrit me duket se eshte nje shkalle me poshte se shumica e krijimtarise se meparshme te Kongolit. Gjithashtu menyra e rrefimit ku  e njejta ngjarje shtjellohet nga kende te ndryshme eshte perseritur shpeshhere ne vepren e tij. Sidoqofte them se Porta e Shen Pjetrit eshte nje sprove e suksesshme per te pasqyruar shoqerine e sotme shqiptare. Lexojeni po patet mundesi.

----------


## Fiori

Fatos Kongoli lindi në vitin 1944. Ai njihet si një nga fitgurat kryesore dhe përfaqsuese të letërsisë bashkëkohore shqiptare. 

Kongoli, lindi në Elbasan dhe ka studiuar matematikë në Kinë. Pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tij ja përkushtoi matematikës, ndërsa në vitet 90të, pas-diktaturës, ai filloi t'i prezantohej publikut duke shprehur dhe talentin e tij tregues. Më pas ka punuar për një kohë të gjatë si gazetar dhe redaktor në Shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri". 

Novela e tij e parë, titulluar _I Humburi_ (Tiranë, 1992) përshkruan ngjarjet e Marsit 1991, kur gati 10,000 refugjatë shqiptarë ju drejtuan brigjeve detare për tju larguar Shqipërisë së asaj kohe. Personazhi kryesor, Thesar Lumi ose I Humburi, përfaqson gjithë të humburit e tjerë të cilët hedhin sytë drejt horizonitit me njohurinë e plotë se Egzistenca e tyre është një egzistencë mediokre, e cila i ka rrënjët tek asgjëja e që nuk shkon gjëkundi. Lumi, pasi provon të largohet nga Shqipëria (si gjithë të tjerët), momentin e fundit ndryshon mëndjen dhe kthehet sërisht në shtëpi. U ktheva në lagjen time në mbrëmje. Asnjë nuk më pa të ikja dhe asnjeri nuk më pa kur u ktheva.

I Humburi u publikua për herë të parë në 1992, në një edicion të përbërë nga 10,000 kopje. Pas pesë romaneve të ciklit "Burgjet e kujtesës"  Fatos Kongoli befasoi përsëri lexuesin me romanin "Te porta e Shen Pjetrit".

_Fragment nga Te porta e Shën Pjetrit_

" U ula pranë tij. Ai më pyeti nëse dëshiroja të pija pak uiski me të dhe unë iu përgjigja jo, nuk i përdorja pijet alkoolike. Bosi nuk më detyroi të pija. Në vend të kësaj më kërkoi të ngrihesha në këmbë, të qëndroja përpara tij, dhe unë u ngrita, qëndrova në këmbë përpara tij. Ai më kërkoi të zhvishesha dhe unë zura të zhvivesha duke i hedhur rrobat te këmbët e mia, derisa mbeta lakuriq. Ai e mbushi edhe një here goten e uiskit dhe zuri të më vështronte në heshtje. Pinte uiski dhe vetëm më vështronte. Pastaj mbërriti çasti i tmerrshëm"


_Novela nga autori :_ 

"I humburi"
"Kufoma", Tiranë 1994 
"Dragoi i fildishte", Tiranë 1999 
"Endrra e Damokleut" 
"Lekura e qenit", Tiranë 2003

Te porta e Shën Pjetrit 

Novelat e Kongolit janë përkthyer në Frëngjisht, Gjermanisht, Italisht, Greqisht dhe Sllovakisht.

----------


## Fiori

Intervistë e dhënë në dhjetor të 2004, pas marrjes së çmimit Penda e Artë:

*Njeriu që kur lind është i dënuar me vdekje* 


Të shkruarit është gjëja më demokratike. Letërsia është gjëja më mashtruese, të bën të mos njohësh veten. Atëherë përse shkruan Fatos Kongoli? 

Cerebral, jo euforik, jo se e ka të kursyer të qeshurën, megjithëse në një ese të vetën shkruan se është nga ata njerëz që qesh edhe kur i vjen për të qarë. 

Kur fillova të kuptoj ç'është letërsia ishte vonë të kthehesha mbrapsht,- thotë Fatos Kongoli, i cili në këtë 10- vjeçar është shkrimtari më besnik i lexuesit shqiptar. 

Letërsia e tij në mënyrë llogjike është bërë e pranishme në gjuhët e botës, dhe vazhdon të bëhet në gjuhë të tjera, fjala vjen si sllovakishtja. Romani i tij i fundit Lëkura e qenit u botua këtë muaj në Sllovaki. Fatos Kongoli u vlerësua me Çmimin më të madh të letërsisë shqipe Penda e Artë, çmim që jepet për karrierën e një shkrimtari. Para këtij ai është tre herë fitues i Pendës së Argjendtë, me tre romane të ciklit Burgjet e kujtesës 

Letërsia nuk është për Kongolin garë njëqind metërshi, kush do të presë shiritin i pari. Eshtë një maratonë e tërë. Dikush mund të hyjë në panteonin e saj menjëherë siç ndodhi me Viktor Hygonë, por mund të hyjë edhe pas 200 vjetësh siç ndodhi me Aleksandër Dymanë, pavarësisht se për kaq kohë mbetet një nga autorët më të lexuar. Me pak fjalë format e racizmit ekzistojnë në letërsi. Nuk ka dyshim që ekzistojnë edhe në letërsinë shqipe. Ashtu si personazhet e tij që hidhen në jetë nga një lloj providence, (Kongoli pohon se providenca është i vetmi element mistik në librat e tij), ai mendon se edhe atë vetë e hodhi drejt letërsisë një lloj providence. Kjo mund të pranohet, por në fakt nuk përputhet me përpjekjet kokëforta që shkrimtari shfaq nga njëri roman në tjetrin, për një letërsi që identifikohet qartë si e Fatos Kongolit. Stili i thukët, personazhe të pafe, që duket sikur vërtiten si në atë rreth njerëzish tek Burgu i Van Gogh-ut. Letërsia, sipas Kongolit, nuk ka si të jetë euforike kur jeta nuk të ofron asgjë të tillë. Ajo ka dekorin mashtrues, por plani i dytë, pak a shumë ai plan i dytë i aktorit sipas Brehtit, ç'ndodh pas tij, ky është sipas Kongolit për t'u diskutuar, për t'u marrë në shqyrtim, e që ia vlen të shkruhet. Pas marrjes së Çmimit Penda e Artë shkrimtari tregon për jetën e tij nga fëmijëria, për fundin e rinisë së lumtur në vitet 70, pengesat e të atit kundër letërsisë së tij, për kohën kur bëri letërsi të cilën e quan pa pikë modestie surrogato dhe tek e fundit çdo të thotë të bësh letërsi në një vend të vogël nën një trysni dhe ankth ndoshta jotipik për vendet e mëdha e me një traditë të shkruari shekullore, por nën trysninë dhe ankthin natyror të çdo njeriu të gjallë mbi dhe. 


_Pyetje : Le ta fillojmë me atë pjesën joletrare të shkrimtarit, që ka ndikim jo të zakontë në krijimtari, me fëmijërinë. Keni lindur në Elbasan, si ka qenë fëmijëria juaj atje?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Fillimisht mund të them se unë nuk e di datëlindjen time të saktë. Zyrtarisht është 12 janar 1944. Në familje tradicionalisht vazhdojmë të festojmë si datëlindje datën 7 dhjetor 1943 dhe më shpjegojnë se jam regjistruar një muaj me vonesë, për arsye se ishte operacioni i dimrit dhe im atë ishte partizan. Kishin frikë të më regjistronin se mos pësoja ndonjë gjë. Por nëna më thotë se edhe data 7 dhjetor mund të mos jetë e saktë. Kështu që unë nuk jam i sigurtë për datëlindjen time. 
Në Elbasan kam jetuar deri në moshën 3 vjeç, kohë kur im atë pedagog në Normalen e Elbasanit, u transferua në Tiranë. Që atëherë prej 58 vjetësh banoj në Tiranë. Në Elbasan kthehesha shpesh, sepse aty kisha gjithë të afërmit, moshatarë me mua. Ndihem shumë elbasanlli, pavarësisht se kam jetuar gjithë jetën në Tiranë. Nga fëmijëria e hershme mbaj mend shtëpinë ku kam lindur, sado e çuditshme të duket unë e mbaj mend. Ka qenë shtëpia ku banonte im atë, më pas banonte gruaja e një xhaxhai i cili u internua. Kjo grua tregonte shumë bukur përralla dhe ka ndikuar shumë tek fantazia ime. Mbaj mend shëtitjet në bedenat e kalasë, kur shkoja muajve të verës. Shkonim për të gjetur vezë zogjsh, vezë laraskash. Mbaj mend larjet në lumin shkumbin, mbaj mend gjyshen, gjyshen nga nëna, njeriu që kam dashur më shumë. Ajo ka jetuar gjatë. 
Fëmijëria ime ka qenë një vend që quhej Tre urat, në Elbasan. Aty bashkoheshin disa vija uji që përshkonin qytetin, lagjet e vjetra gati mesjetare, aty fusnim këmbët në ujë. Fëmijëria ime ka qenë pazari i vjetër te rrapi i Bezistanit ku dilnim në ditët e pazarit. Këto janë kujtimet e mia. 


_Pyetje : Elbasani ka festuar gjithmonë një festë pagane, ditën e verës. Për kohën që flasim, nuk do të vononte që Shqipëria të bëhej laike. A kryhej në familjen tuaj ndonjë ritual besimi?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Ah, feja. Mund të them se të dy prindërit e mi vijnë nga familje myslimane. Familja nga nëna ishin myslimanë bektashi. Por edhe nga familja e nënës, edhe nga ajo e tim eti, nuk kam pasur ndonjë traditë fetare dhe kanë qenë pothuaj laik. Xhaxhallarët e mi ishin intelektualë dhe nuk kishte pse të ishin fetarë. Ishin njerëz që kishin studiuar në shkolla në perëndim ose universitetet në Turqi dhe kishin formim laik dhe demokratik, si mund të thuash. Unë nuk kam asnjë edukatë fetare, aq më pak im atë. Ai ishte komunist dhe nuk kishte si të kishte besim fetar. Megjithatë për shumë vite me radhë unë mbaj mend që edhe në shtëpinë tonë, kur vinte festa e Bajramit ne e festonim, si të gjithë. Ne fëmijët përfitonim nga kjo festë, pasi na bënin dhurata, na gostisnin me ëmbëlsira, na bënin rroba të reja, na përkëdhelnin. Ka qenë dita më e këndshme për ne fëmijët, kur nuk hanim dajak, as qortoheshim. Por më vonë, bashkëshortja ime ishte ortodokse, tek ne festoheshin edhe pashkët. Kjo vazhdon edhe sot për inerci. Unë nuk mund të them se kam një traditë të besimit fetar të vjetër apo të re në familjen time. 


_Pyetje : Personazhet tuaj duken njerëz të zhveshur nga parimet e moralit, që provojnë dilema të forta edhe ndaj besimit. Romanin tuaj të fundit Lëkura e qenit, mund ta quash ndryshe roman për një njeri të pafe. Mendoni se ka ndikuar ky formim juaji laik edhe në letërsinë tuaj?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Unë mendoj se kjo është vendimtare dhe në ato që shkruaj kjo pasqyrohet. Po t'i marrësh të gjithë librat e mi të shkruar pas viteve '90 e këtej, ky problem del vazhdimisht. Eshtë një temë që më tërheq që nuk mund të rri pa e shfaqur, këtë fakt që unë nuk kam kurrfarë edukate fetare, po kjo s'do të thotë që unë jam kundër feve. Unë kam një respekt për të gjitha fetë, dhe personazhet e mi, nuk shfaqin përbuzje ndaj feve, përkundrazi. Ata shfaqin këtë botëkuptim timin që unë do ta quaja prapë botëkuptim laik dhe që nuk bie në kundërshtim me faktin që ekzistojnë besimet, të cilat janë një gjë e çmuar për njerëzit. Dhe fakti që unë nuk jam besimtar ose praktikant, nuk ka të bëjë fare me ketë. Në librat e mi, unë merrem me lëkundjet si të thuash fetare, besimtare të personazheve të mi, ku dalin që nga Buda, Krishti, Muhameti, dhe pak a shumë ballafaqohen me personazhet, si në rastin e Lëkura e qenit. Më ka dalë vetvetiu se ky personazh beson në një providencë. Ky është i vetmi element mistik në librat e mi. Në pikëpamje të tjera janë libra, nuk do të thoja të pafe, do të thoja se deri këtu shkon kontakti i tyre me botën e besimit. 


_Pyetje : Ç'mund të thoni për rininë e hershme e të vonë, kohë kur keni jetuar në një vend totalitar, në një shoqëri të sunduar nga demagogjia?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Puna nuk është dhe kaq e thjeshtë, sepse në fëmijëri dhe në rininë e hershme unë nuk kisha dyshime dhe nuk mendoja për këto probleme të lirisë dhe të drejtave të njeriut. Im atë siç thashë, ka qenë ish-partizan komunist dhe atë edukatë më jepte. Ai ishte një intelektual, por me bindje të formuara komuniste të cilat kërkonte të na i jepte edhe neve fëmijëve të tij. Shkolla, gjithë programi shkollor i ndërtuar në atë kohë, mbante këtë vulë, të ideologjisë së kohës dhe të them të drejtën, unë nuk kam qenë aq gjeni largpamës sa të kuptoja shtypjen shoqërore të kohës, sepse edukata ime ishte e tillë. Kështu që dyshimet filluan të lindnin më vonë. Dyshimet filluan kur unë u largova nga Shqipëria, mbarova maturën dhe vajta me studime në Kinë, në një mjedis krejt tjetër, ku rashë në kontakt me njerëz që nuk ishin të indoktrinuar si unë, njerëz të lirë, studentë nga të gjithë vendet e botës. Dhe sado budalla të jesh, kontaktet luajnë rol të jashtëzakonshëm. Vetëm mund të them se ajo ka qenë periudha kur mua zunë të më lindnin dyshimet dhe në fakt këto unë i kam shprehur tek romani Dragoi i fildishtë 


_Pyetje : Pavarësisht se Kina ishte e kampit komunist?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Po sigurisht dhe vazhdon të mbetet si organizim komunist. Po atëherë Kina, përveç të tjerave, kalonte një periudhë të vështirë ekonomike dhe varfëria dukej sheshit. Unë e kam përshkruar këtë në roman. Pra dua të them lëkundjet e mia të para kanë nisur në Kinë dhe këto sigurisht ishin vetëm dyshime, shumë të druajtura. Unë nuk i përkas një familjeje që ka qenë e persekutuar gjithë jetën. Ata s'kishin nevojë ta zbulonin shtypjen shoqërore, ata e pësonin. Unë nuk kisha pësuar gjë në kurrizin tim deri atëherë. Mund të thoshja se jeta ime ka qenë deri në fillim të viteve 70, e qetë, gati-gati e lumtur dhe mesa duket njeriu fillon e bëhet esëll mbasi e pëson në kurrizin e tij, që t'i shohë disa të vërteta në sy dhe që të kuptojë dhimbjen njerëzore. 


_Pyetje : Kur ndodhi kjo?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Kjo efektivisht ndodhi në fillim të viteve 70, kur Shqipëria hyri në një periudhë vërtet çmendurie. Individualisht im atë u përjashtua nga Partia, megjithëse ne nuk pësuam atë që pësuan të tjerët, internime apo burgime. Sidoqoftë ne nuk konsideroheshim si të tjerët. Konsideroheshim të papërshtatshëm, johigjienikë, konsideroheshim siç thuhej atëherë njerëz me hije. Dhe unë ju siguroj se kur fillon e provon konkretisht shtypjen mbi kurrizin tënd atëherë je në gjendje të kuptosh dhimbjen njëmijëfish më të rëndë të të tjerëve që kishin hyrë burgjeve, kishin pësuar internime. Kjo filloi të më mundojë shumë dhe sigurisht u pasqyrua në gjithë librat e mi. 


_Pyetje : Çfarë keni shkruar atëkohë?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ E kam thënë dhe herë të tjera, që unë kam studiuar për matematikë dhe e lashë zanatin tim nga qejfi për të bërë letërsi. Kjo ndodhi në një kohë kur nuk e dija ç'është letërsia dhe si mund të bëhet letërsia. Mbasi botova 2-3 tregime, në gazetën Drita dhe në revistën Nëntori, kujtova se u bëra shkrimtar dhe e lashë profesionin për t'iu futur gazetarisë. Këtë e kam përshkruar dhe në romanin Lëkura e qenit, dhe në mënyrë më sintetike në një ese me titull Një ëndërr evropiane mes Al Paçinos e Kavabatës. I gjithë kodi im letrar them se përmblidhet aty. 


_Pyetje : Eshtë e vërtetë se nisët të shkruanit kur nuk ishit më i lumtur, se përgjithësisht shkruhet sepse nuk jemi të lumtur? Çfarë zëvendëson letërsia?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Vërtet kjo është një pyetje shumë interesante. Ndoshta do të perifrazoja një shkrimtar që thotë Shkruaj, sepse nuk mund të mos të shkruaj. Dhe kjo vjen si diçka e vetvetishme, si kërkesë e brendshme e jotja. Përshembull të thuash se im at që ishte artist, violinist, kompozitor, më nxiti t'i futesha letërsisë, nuk është aspak e vërtetë, sepse ai gjithë jetën u përpoq për të kundërtën. Ai më nxiti vazhdimisht e deri në fund që unë të mos merresha as me letërsi e as me ndonjë lloj arti, sepse ai duket e kishte kuptuar që në një vend si Shqipëria, në një regjim diktatorial për të cilin ai kishte luftuar për ta sjellë në fuqi, por i kishte sjellë edhe atij një zhgënjim total, si artist, bëri çmos që unë të merrem me një gjë krejt tjetër jashtë letërsisë dhe arteve. Më dekurajonte vazhdimisht. Nëse kam studiuar matematikë këtë e kam bërë me këmbënguljen e tim eti. Unë i përkas një brezi për të cilin fjala e prindit ishte ligj, ishte urdhër. Unë nuk e diskutoja fjalën e tij që ti do të studiosh matematikë e pikë. Megjithatë jeta bëri të vetën dhe unë iu ktheva dobësisë sime. 
Unë nuk e kuptoj pse. Vështirë ta shpjegoj, ndoshta është diçka që vjen nga providenca, për të përdorur shprehjen që iu pëlqen personazheve të mi. Ndoshta një providencë më shtynte drejt tryezës e të shkruaja, derisa arriti një ditë që unë të kuptoja se ajo që shkruaja unë nuk ishte një letërsi, ishte një surrogato letërsi, dhe u pendova jashtëzakonisht që kisha lënë zanatin. Përveçse s'bëja dot letërsinë që duhej, ishte e rrezikshme se edhe mund ta pësoje, të paktën për mënyrën si e shihja unë letërsinë. Pikërisht dua të dal tek ajo që thatë ju. Në vështrimin tim letërsia buron nga një dhimbje njerëzore dhe të jepje dhimbjen njerëzore në një epokë kur mendohej që njerëzit detyrimisht ishin të lumtur, atëherë të prishin edhe gjuhën, por disave u është prerë edhe koka, dihen. Kur fillova të kuptoj ç'është letërsia ishte vonë të kthehesha mbrapsht, kështu që u shtyva brenda një tuneli të errët, pa ndonjë shpresë, por gjithmonë duke akumuluar. 


_Pyetje : Kishit konkurrentë për Çmimin Penda e Artë?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Mund të mos ma bënit mua këtë pyetje. Janë studiuesit, lexuesit, komisioni që bëri vlerësimin. Sigurisht unë jam i lumtur që m'u dha ky çmim që iu është dhënë figurave të tjera të shquara që nga Dhimitër Paskoja, Lasgush Poradeci etj. Unë mendoj se letërsia shqipe ka autorë, majde shumë autorë, por me sa duket juria që vendosi për këtë ka pasur parasysh disa fakte. Nuk e kam zakon të flas me këtë gjuhë që do flas më poshtë, por besoj se çka e ka shtyrë jurinë në këtë vendim ka qenë krijimtaria ime e 10-12 viteve të fundit. Me një cikël prej 5 romanesh që janë pritur mirë nga kritika dhe lexuesi shqiptar, që janë vlerësuar nga juri të ndryshme nga viti 95-2004. 


_Pyetje : Shkruani të shumtën e kohës, po leximi ç'kohë ju zë? Keni pasur ndikim nga autorë?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Nuk i kam mbyllur hesapet me leximin, veç nuk lexoj me atë intensitet që lexoja dikur, kur shkruaja shumë pak. Leximeve i kam kushtuar pjesën më të madhe të kohës. Ndërsa tani ky raport është përmbysur, jo se nuk lexoj. Nëse nuk lexon njeriu shteron. Leximet kanë luajtur një rol të jashtëzakonshëm në formimin tim. Puna është që nuk ekzistojnë shkolla që përgatisin shkrimtarë. Të vetmet shkolla për një njeri që do të bëhet shkrimtar janë autorët e mëdhenj, të letërsisë botërore dhe të vendit të tij. Unë kam lexuar vazhdimisht një varg autorësh të mëdhenj dhe lista do të bëhej shumë e gjatë nëse do t'i përmendja, shkrimtarë amerikanë, latino-amerikanë, evropianë e më gjerë. Në shqip klasikët i kam lexuar nga përkthimet e mjeshtërve të shkëlqyer që nga Noli tek Gjergj Zheji. Kjo përbënte gjithë shkollën time letrare dhe sigurisht në periudha të ndryshme kam qenë në ndikime të njërit apo tjetrit shkrimtar. E kam thënë edhe herë tjetër se fillimisht kam qenë nën ndikimin e Çehovit, kur filloja të shkruaja tregime. Por nëse mbetesh nën peshën e një shkrimtari sado të madh, atëherë kjo mund të kthehet në diçka jo të mirë për një shkrimtar që duhet të gjejë veten e vet. Unë mendoj që në letërsi tek e fundit është e vështirë të jesh origjinal. Gjërat në këtë pikë janë shumë të paqëndrueshme, shumë relative, shumë të papërcaktuara. Unë mendoj se origjinale tek një shkrimtar është materia që sjell ai. Janë librat e tu, personazhet e tu, mjediset e tua. Në mënyrë figurative, një univers tëndin, sado i vogël apo i madh të jetë ai. 


_Pyetje : Personazhet e Fatos Kongolit janë konsideruar si njerëz humbës, jo heronj, madje fare të zakonshëm, gati depresivë e në këtë mënyrë bëhen zëdhënës shpirtërorë të një rrethi jo të vogël njerëzish._ 

_Përgjigje :_ Puna është kush sugjeron. Në rastin tim është krejt përvoja ime që ma sugjeron këtë lëndë. Unë nuk mund të dal nga vetvetja, të shkruaj për ato që nuk m'i sugjeron përvoja ime, që nuk janë në natyrën e përjetimeve të mia. Letërsia është vërtet diçka shumë e vështirë dhe shumë serioze, në veçanti proza. Dhe kur përballesh me jetën po ashtu edhe ajo është diçka shumë e komplikuar e ngatërruar që nuk besoj se jep shkas për shumë eufori, në kuptimin ekzistencial të fjalës. Të paktën mua nuk më rezulton kështu. Unë jam i bindur se edhe tek ai njeri që duket sikur nuk ka asnjë problem që duket sikur është më i pushtetshmi, më i fuqishmi, më i plotësuari në të gjitha kënaqësitë e tij, edhe ai pikërisht për këtë arsye, në pjesën më të madhe ndihet tepër i mjerë e tepër fatkeq. Njeriu që kur lind është i dënuar me vdekje, në një pikëpamje, sepse është i përkohshëm. Gjithë jetën njeriun e shoqëron kjo frikë e natyrshme që i shkakton të gjitha makthet, gjithë çrregullimet, të gjitha ato që e bëjnë në fund të fundit që në mënyrë të arsyeshme të mos jetë euforik. 


_Pyetje : Nuk e keni zakon të tregoni se ç'keni në dorë, por dimë se e keni përfunduar një roman._ 

_Përgjigje :_ Po, kam përfunduar një roman dhe po i hedh syrin e fundit. Nuk besoj se do të bëj ndryshime rrënjësore. Ajo që mund të them është që kam tentuar të bëj një libër të ndryshëm nga pesë librat pararendës. 


_Pyetje : I ndryshëm në ç'kuptim?_ 

_Përgjigje :_ Në të gjitha kuptimet. I ndryshëm në motivet që më kanë shtyrë ta shkruaj atë libër. I kam vënë një titull provizor Tek porta e Shën Pjetrit. Nuk është porta e Shën Pjetrit në Romë. Eshtë një titull simbolik, është porta e Shën Pjetrit në qiell ku shkojnë të gjithë njerëzit, e trokasin te ajo portë dhe si do të paraqiten aty. 
Nuk është një libër me frymëzim fetar, ngaqë është Shën Pjetri brenda. Në mars pres botimin e romanit Lëkura e qenit në frëngjisht dhe në muajin gusht, po këtë libër në Gjermanisht. Këto pres për vitin tjetër. 



_Intervistoi Elsa Demo për Shekullin 20/12/2004_

----------


## Davius

*Lëkura e qenit e Kongolit botohet edhe në Poloni* 

_Këto ditë u hodh në qarkullim në Poloni romani Lëkura e qenit, i shkrimtarit Fatos Kongoli.  _ 

Libri është përkthyer nga përkthyesja e njohur polake e letërsisë shqipe, Dorota Horodyska. Libri Lëkura e qenit është botuar për herë të parë në Shqipëri në vitin 2003. Që prej botimit të parë ai ka njohur disa ribotime, duke kapur shifrën e 10 000 kopjeve, si dhe duke shënuar një rekord shitjesh. Ky është romani i fundit, që vetë autori e përfshin në ciklin e pesë romaneve të tij, nën siglën Burgjet e kujtesës. Është përkthyer dhe botuar edhe në katër gjuhë të huaja (përveç polonishtes), në sllovakisht, frëngjisht, gjermanisht (në qershor 2006 ai ishte libri i muajit në Gjermani) dhe serbisht. Është përkthyer dhe është në proces botimi në Itali. Në Poloni, libri është botuar nga shtëpia botuese Wydawnictwo Czazne, që drejtohet nga zoti Andrzej Stasiuk, një nga shkrimtarët më të shquar bashkëkohorë polakë.

----------


## Dr Rieux

marre nga Gazeta Metropol, 16 prill 2007

Fatos Kongoli: Liria në "kuti shkrepësesh" 

15 Prill  Fatos Kongoli, 63 vjeç është lindur në Elbasan. Ka studiuar për matematikë, pjesërisht në Pekin, pjesërisht në Tiranë, ku është diplomuar në vitin 1967. Për një kohë të gjatë ka punuar si gazetar letrar dhe redaktor në Shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri". Autor i një vargu librash, ai shquhet sidomos për romanet e tij. Librat e Kongolit janë botuar në Francë, Itali, Zvicër, Greqi, Gjermani, Poloni, Sllovaki, Bullgari e Serbi, me jehonë në disa nga gazetat dhe revistat më të mëdha evropiane si Le Monde, Le Figaro, La Stampa, Le Temps, Le Soir, L'Express, Magazine Littéraire, Der Tagesspiegel, etj. Është tri herë fitues i çmimit vjetor për librin më të mirë në prozë dhënë nga Ministria e Kulturës (1995, 2000, 2002), si dhe i çmimit Velia (2000). Fitues i çmimit ndërkombëtar "Balkanika"-2002, Kongoli është gjithashtu fitues i çmimit "Penda e Artë" në Shqipëri (2004). Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptarë e ka vlerësuar me çmimin "Shkrimtari i vitit" për 2006-ën, ndërsa romani "Lëkura e qenit", përkthyer në gjermanisht, u shpall libri i muajit qershor 2006 në Gjermani. 

Ngjarja 

Diku, në një apartament luksoz, në një prej pallateve të larta, më të rejat e kryeqytetit ndodh një krim. Vrasësi është një gazetar, pronar i apartamentit, i cili pas një bashkëjetese prej dy vjetësh, sapo është ndarë me mikeshën e tij, gjithashtu gazetare drejtuese e një emisioni të përjavshëm televiziv me VIP-a. Në vazhdën e një teknike tashmë të sprovuar të autorit, romani zhvillohet në dy kohë. Koha reale: dy javë të muajit korrik të vitit 2004, kur gazetari në një gjendje psikike të rënduar, kryen aksidentalisht krimin. Dhe koha tjetër që përfshin jetën e këtij personazhi të ditëve tona, lindur tridhjetë e dy vjet të shkuara, në një apartament modest, në një pallat modest, në një lagje modeste të kryeqytetit. Një jetë e ndrydhur dhe e mbyllur në përmasat e një kutie shkrepësesh. 

Titulli: Jetë në një kuti shkrepësesh. 

Autori: Fatos Kongoli 

Roman 

Shtëpia botuese: Toena 

Çmimi: 600 lekë. 

Ai zbulon universin e së zakonshmes. Por mënyra se si e bën këtë është ndryshe. Tashmë i sprovuar në penën e tij, Fatos Kongoli arrin të sjellë diçka thellësisht reale, që pasi e ka filtruar në imagjinatën e vet bëhet edhe më e prekshme, më njerëzore. Dhe me një gjuhë që godet më tepër. 

"Jetë në një kuti shkrepësesh" përmes përjetimesh dëshmon edhe për hapësirat e ngushta të jetës ku është zhytur një pjesë e mirë e jona. Në një shoqëri ku pabarazia sociale dhe moskomunikimi vendosin si përballë dy pasqyrash ligësinë, poshtërsinë e më tej dobësinë njerëzore në kërkim të shpëtimit 

Sapo jeni shfaqur me një libër të ri. Çfarë sillni ndryshe në paraqitjen tuaj kësaj radhe? 

Mendoj se në këtë libër në radhë të parë është i ndryshëm trajtimi, personazhet. Shumëçka është e ndryshme, që unë nuk mund ta them dot me dy fjalë. 

Në qendër të romanit është një gazetar. Pse? Mos lidhet kjo edhe me faktin që për disa vite keni punuar si gazetar? 

Nuk e kam zgjedhur qëllimisht. Idenë e këtij romani unë e kam krijuar në kokë kohë më parë. Fakti që është gazetar, është i rastësishëm. Për mua, më tepër rëndësi kanë ato që ndodhin në roman, ideja që përcillet. Pavarësisht se aspekti që ky punon gazetar ka rëndësinë e vet. Unë i njoh mjediset e gazetarisë. Jam përpjekur që nëpërmjet këtij personazhi të shfaq të gjitha shqetësimet e mia. 

Duke pasur parasysh këtë fakt, por dhe detaje të tjera të librit të krijohet ideja se në një pjesë të madhe bëhet fjalë për një libër autobiografik 

Mua më kanë pyetur gjithmonë për librat e mi, nëse janë apo jo autobiografikë. Në fakt, gati gjithçka lidhet me ngjarje të jetës sime vetjake. Por personazhet e mi të të gjithë librave në përgjithësi, edhe janë edhe s'janë nga jeta reale. Ata sigurisht janë nga jeta reale, sepse i përkasin një realiteti të caktuar. Por nuk janë, sepse janë prodhim i fantazisë sime. Ata janë të ndërtuar, janë tipa që ndoshta ekzistojnë në jetë kështu. Por i kam ndërthurur unë, vijnë nga brendësia ime. Në këtë pikëpamje nuk kanë asgjë reale, janë të prodhuar. Pastaj varet nga vërtetësia, nga besueshmëria e tyre nëse janë realë për lexuesin apo jo. 

Në këtë vijë, në ç'mënyrë i ndërtoni personazhet tuaja? Çpërfaqësojnë ata për ju te ky roman dhe ç'doni të përcillni përmes tyre? 

Personazhet e mi, siç është vënë shpesh në dukje nuk janë heronj. Janë njerëz të zakonshëm, njerëz anonimë në përgjithësi. Por në vetvete ata kanë personalitetin e tyre, kanë jetë dhe përjetime shumë interesante. Kështu që në këtë pikëpamje unë i ndërtoj këta personazhe. Nuk synoj të jap ndonjë mesazh apo të nxjerr ndonjë moral përmes tyre. Unë kam shumë vlerësim për lexuesin dhe është ai që sipas mënyrës së vet mund të "vjeli" mesazh. 

"Jetë në një kuti shkrepësesh". Si mendoni se mund të gjenden hapësira në përmasa 'shkrepësesh' dhe pse ky titull? 

Titulli "Jetë në një kuti shkrepësesh" sigurisht është metaforik. Përveç të tjerash, në këtë libër të fundit, mua më ka interesuar edhe një fakt. Shfaqjet skizofrenike të shoqërisë së sotme shqiptare të tranzicionit lidhen midis të tjerash edhe me faktin e dimensioneve të ndrydhura, të hapësirave të tyre të jetesës që kanë qenë të ngushta, të ndrydhura. Kjo, padyshim ndrydh edhe botën e brendshme, psikologjinë e personazheve. Dhe kjo shfaqet në forma shpesh të dhimbshme. 

Mendoni se shqiptarët vazhdojnë të jetojnë në kuti shkrepësesh? 

Mendoj se po. 

Po për një shkrimtar sa e vështirë është të gjejë lirinë në një jetesë me përmasa të tilla? 

Hapësira është e brendshme, konkrete. Është një koncept shumë i gjerë. Hapësirën njeriu e ka brenda vetes. Edhe lirinë, apo mungesën e lirisë. Mund të them se unë sot gjej lirinë time vetjake. Kaq. 

Bisedoi: B. Goce

----------


## Dr Rieux

Fatos Kongoli eshte nje nga shkrimtaret e mi me te preferuar. Nuk e kam lexuar librin per te cilin behet fjale me siper, por me sa po lexoj, duket sikur Kongoli ka perdorur metoden e dy rrefimeve/realiteteve/kendveshtrimeve te ndryshme te te njejtit njeri/ngjarjeje. Sic thote autori/ja e artikullit, e sprovuar tashme me sukses nga Kongoli, mund te shtoj tek romanet "I humburi", "Kufoma", "Dragoi i fildishte", "Endrra e Damokleut" etj. Ndonese e kam pelqyer shume ne romanet e mesiperm, druaj se Kongoli tashme po bie ne nje perseritje te vetvetes. Te pakten mua kane filluar te me japin nje ndjesi "deja vu"-je romanet e tij te fundit. Mgjth, jap i bindur se do ta lexoj me shume kersheri dhe librin e tij te radhes. Duhet me prit deri ne udhetimin e radhes ne Shqiperi, gjate veres ...

----------


## Shijaksi-London

"I humburi" Fatos Kongolit  flet anglisht

Autori i romanit të njohur Fatos Kongoli udhëton drejt Britanisë së Madhe për promovimin e librit përkthyer nga Robert Elsie

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Fatos Kongoli gjatë javës në vazhdim do të udhëtojë drejt Britanisë së Madhe për të promovuar në anglisht novelën "I humburi". Vepra e Kongolit është përkthyer në gjuhën angleze nga përkthyesi i mirënjohur i letrave shqip Robert Elsie. Libri është zgjedhur për botim nga shtëpia botuese "Seren Books" në Uells. Ndalesa e parë e shkrimtarit Fatos Kongoli do të jetë në Universitetin e Uellsit, ku do ti paraqesë një audience të përbërë nga studentë dhe akademikë detajet e librit "I humburi". Oxfordi është një tjetër qytet britanik ku autori shqiptar do të prezantojë librin në librarinë "Maison Francaise". Ndërsa në Londër promovimi do të zhvillohet në një nga libraritë më të mëdha të kryeqytetit britanik e quajtur "Foyles". Pas Ismail Kadaresë, zoti Kongoli është i dyti autor shqiptar, vepra e të cilit mund të blihet nga publiku britanik nëpër librari në të gjithë vendin. Përkthimi i kësaj vepre në gjuhën angleze u mundësua nga shtëpia botuese "Seren Books" dhe zonja Sioned Roland. "Udhëtimin drejt Britanisë së Madhe po e pres me shumë gëzim dhe kënaqësi, sepse në radhë të parë ky është botimi im i parë në gjuhën angleze dhe e dyta sepse do të jem në Britaninë e Madhe për herë të parë në jetën time. Bashkimi i këtyre dy gjërave që janë për herë të parë, e bëjnë këtë udhëtim timin shumë të veçantë", është shprehur Kongoli në një intervistë telefonike për "Shqip". Pas Kadaresë, ai është shkrimtari i dytë shqiptar, veprën e të cilët britanikët do të kenë mundësi ta blejnë nëpër librari. Çdo të thotë një gjë e tillë për autorin Kongoli, një ish-matematicien? Që në fillim, ai me modesti thotë se nuk e di nëse është autori i dytë shqiptar, veprën e të cilit britanikët do të kenë mundësi ta lexojnë në gjuhën e tyre. Por pranon se për të ky është një eveniment me rëndësi. "Anglishtja është një gjuhë e madhe. Nuk është kollaj të botohesh në Britani, sidomos kur ti je një shkrimtar që vjen nga një vend i vogël besoj jo fort i njohur në Britani. Për mua është me të vërtetë një ngjarje", shprehet Kongoli. E pyesim nëse ai beson se në të ardhmen publiku britanik do të mund të lexojë në anglisht ndonjë tjetër vepër që mban firmën e tij? "Do të dëshiroja shumë", - fillon përgjigjen e kësaj pyetjeje ai duke vijuar: "Të shikojmë si do të shkojë ky libër. Ndoshta. Shpresoj. Sjellja e këtij libri në gjuhën angleze ka qenë tërësisht një përpjekje private e autorit me mbështetjen e shtëpisë botuese në "Seren Books" në Uells. Lajmi për botimin e Kongolit në anglisht ka ngjallur interes në komunitetin shqiptar në Britani, shumë prej tyre dashamirës të letërsisë shqipe.

Shoqata "Edith Durham" në bashkëpunim me gazetën "The Albanian" kanë organizuar një takim të autorëve shqiptarë që jetojnë dhe punojnë në Britani me shkrimtarin Kongoli. "Ardhja e Kongolit në Britani është një lajm i gëzueshëm për të gjithë krijuesit që jetojnë në këtë ishull. Zoti Kongoli përfaqëson një ndër autorët më të talentuar shqiptarë, gjë që dëshmohet në interesimin e botuesve britanikë. Për krijuesit shqiptarë në Britani ky është një eveniment i rrallë. Nëse deri më sot ne jemi përpjekur që fjalën shqipe ta transmetojmë nëpër zona të ndryshme në ishullin britanik, përmes tri antologjive me krijime nga poetë shqiptarë të këtushëm, kësaj here të gjithë së bashku do të kemi kënaqësinë të takohemi për një kafe me Kongolin" tha për gazetën "Shqip" Petrit Kuçana, drejtor i gazetës "The Albanin", njëkohësisht ideatori dhe organizatori i këtij takimi.

Për këtë takim, vetë autori Fatos Kongoli tha: "Do të jetë një kënaqësi e veçantë për mua të takoj shqiptarët e Britanisë, dashamirës të letërsisë. Të tjerët që nuk kanë të bëjnë me letërsinë që të marrin pjesë duhet të marrin pëlqimin tim. Mua më pëlqen të vijnë ata të cilët kanë punë me letërsinë, jo ata që skanë asnjë lidhje". Fatos Kongoli ka studiuar për matematikë, pjesërisht në Pekin, pjesërisht në Tiranë, ku është diplomuar në vitin 1967. Ka punuar për një kohë të gjatë si gazetar letrar dhe redaktor në shtëpinë botuese "Naim Frashëri". Është autor i një vargu librash. Librat e tij janë botuar në Francë, Itali, Zvicër, Greqi, Gjermani, Poloni, Sllovaki, Bullgari, Serbi dhe së fundmi në Angli, me jehonë në disa nga gazetat dhe revistat më të mëdha evropiane si "Le Monde", "Le Figaro", "La Stampa", "Le Temps", "Le Soir", "LExpress", "Magazine LittÃ©raire", "Der Tagesspiegel", etj. Është tri herë fitues i çmimit vjetor për librin më të mirë në prozë dhënë nga Ministria e Kulturës (1995, 2000, 2002), si dhe i çmimit "Velia" (2000). Është fitues i çmimit ndërkombëtar "Balkanika" më 2002-in. Është fitues, gjithashtu, i çmimit më të lartë letrar në Shqipëri "Penda e Artë" (2004). Shoqata e Botuesve Shqiptarë e ka vlerësuar me çmimin "Shkrimtari i vitit" për 2006-ën, ndërsa romani "Lëkura e qenit", i përkthyer në gjermanisht, u shpall libri i muajit Qershor 2006 në Gjermani.

Tuesday, 30 October 2007, 17:00 hours
Main Humanities Building
University of Wales
Bangor, Gwynedd, LL57 2DG
Wales
www.bangor.ac. uk

Wednesday, 31 October 2007, 17:15 hours
Maison Française
2-10 Norham Road
Oxford OX2 62E

Thursday, 1 November 2007, 18:30 hours
Foyles Bookshop
113-119 Charing Cross Road
London WC2H 0EB
tel. 020 7437 5660
events@foyles. co.uk
www.foyles.co. uk
(nearest tube station Tottenham Court

----------

